# Companion Animals or the Non-Human Animals in Your World: Photos and Stories



## JosefinaHW

I am going to begin by sharing photos of Kontrapunctus' adorable cats.



Lucy (left) and Ethel (right)



Ethel at Eight Weeks


----------



## JosefinaHW

Lucy and Ethel continued, 'had to wait for the thread to be approved


----------



## JosefinaHW

Yes, all of us who have had companion animals know what is coming after this photo....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Lucy and Ethel

'spoiled as they should be:



How many beds and pillows?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Azure, Blue Weimaraner, my nephew, on the dock, Beach Haven West, NJ (Yes, a German dog with a French name !!!! :scold:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gracyn, Grey Weimaraner, my niece, on the dock, Beach Haven West


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig, My ferret


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezzi the Ferret, sleeps with his tongue out ? I have no idea why.


----------



## Pugg

I like the pictures, alas I am allergic to cats and dog hair


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fezziwig?! What a charming name! 

I may post some recent squirrel pictures here later today if I remember...


----------



## Art Rock

Jazz by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Our cocker Jazz, 14 years old and still surprisingly OK for his age.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

You may *not* look at me!



Oh, all right then...



Wanna fight?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"Can I have some peanuts? Oh, you're having dinner right now? Can I watch?!" :3


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> Jazz by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> Our cocker Jazz, 14 years old and still surprisingly OK for his age.


BOTH of you are VERY handsome!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JosefinaHW

TurnaboutVox said:


> You may *not* look at me!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, all right then...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna fight?


Such wonderful photos!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "Can I have some peanuts? Oh, you're having dinner right now? Can I watch?!" :3
> 
> View attachment 85725


Yes, I think I told you that "my" squirrels sit up in the branches that are direct line with the kitchen window (or some on the deck railing) waiting to know immediately when the food and fresh water are coming out! LOL You have a lovely deck with apparently a lovely view, too.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Fezziwig?! What a charming name!
> 
> I may post some recent squirrel pictures here later today if I remember...


I am a Charles Dickens fan (I haven't read all his works, but what I have I love). Mr. Fezziwig was Scrooge's generous, warm-hearted, very jolly boss. Well, when a ferret is happy, they are HAPPY: they have a deep throated chuckle and they jump and twist in joy until they pass out exhausted. :lol: Since I "adopted" Fezziwig on Dec. 8th, I decided a Christmas-related name would be a perfect one.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 85750


Me boy. Being in need of love.


----------



## Guest

Lucy woke up just as I was taking this picture--doesn't look very comfy to me!


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I am going to begin by sharing photos of Kontrapunctus' adorable cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy (left) and Ethel (right)
> 
> 
> 
> Ethel at Eight Weeks


Thank you for starting this thread!


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Kontrapunctus: Thank YOU for letting me share the photos of Lucy and Ethel!!!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Jos

Doebie in garden. Best dog I've ever had (and I've been surrounded by dogs since childhood, all of them lovely animals). Very gentle and sweet. Much to my heartbreak I had to bury her last week. Serious kidney failure.
I'd like to think we've given her a good life with lots of walks in the woods.
Even worse than my own sadness was the sight of my son who grew up with her. From his fourth to his almost 14th they were inseperable. We buried Doebie in her favourite spot in the garden.


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry about your loss, Jos. I dread the day that will come for our Jazz.


----------



## Guest

I'm sure she had a great life Jos and you'll always have the memories to cherish.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Jos: I am so sorry to read about your loss. One of the most difficult that we go through in life. 
I can't tell you how much of a powerful impact it was for me and my father to the dig and fill the grave; it is a profoundly beautiful memory for me. Thank you for sharing the lovely pictures of Doebie. You and your son are in my prayers; Doebie doesn't need them anymore; 'too busy running around with my Tinker, Auguste, Phineas and Maximilian.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


>


Pets and their owner always look alike.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Pets and their owner always look alike.


I wish I were as cute as Lucy (rt) and Ethel (lt) were the day we adopted them from a shelter!


----------



## Guest

The person who fostered my cats recently sent me this picture on the day that she received them. Someone found them in a box by the side of a road and turned them into the local shelter--she then took them home until they were old enough to adopt. I think Lucy is on the bottom with her face turned up, and Ethel is the gray one at the top of the picture.


----------



## Guest

Lucy and I enjoying my new recording of Brahms' Piano Concerto No.1.










(I know my living room looks a little bare--it's just that corner. We recently moved out a DVD cabinet and haven't filled in the area yet.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Lucy and I enjoying my new recording of Brahms' Piano Concerto No.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know my living room looks a little bare--it's just that corner. We recently moved out a DVD cabinet and haven't filled in the area yet.)


You look too young to have just retired.  CELEBRATE bare! My little terror Fezziwig who is really a Tasmanian Devil disguised as a tremendously good-looking white ferret likes to run from bookcase to bookcase knocking off disks and books, knowing he has to do it as fast as he can before I get to him.... we go through this multiple times a day. He always makes sure he hits EVERY bookcase. I kid you not.


----------



## Guest

Thank you. I wanted to retire early enough to enjoy my freedom while I felt good and was still in good shape. 

Most of the house has lots of decor, as well as a rather expensive stereo system, but to the kitties' credit, they rarely bother anything. (Perhaps the heat from my tube amp keeps them at bay!)


----------



## Taggart

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thank you. I wanted to retire early enough to enjoy my freedom while I felt good and was still in good shape.
> 
> Most of the house has lots of decor, as well as a rather expensive stereo system, but to the kitties' credit, they rarely bother anything. (Perhaps the heat from my tube amp keeps them at bay!)


Surprised, would have thought they would have liked that as a nice warm place to curl up.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Well, I knew I was going to have to post a photo eventually; since only the very best members of TC follow a companion animal thread....










Me and Goat (long story who the goat is) May 2016


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Me and Goat (long story who the goat is)


Without the story, my guess is the one on the left. :devil:


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Surprised, would have thought they would have liked that as a nice warm place to curl up.


It's closer to hot than warm! (Has a lot of tubes--8 power and 6 pre-amp!)


----------



## clavichorder

I love your cat Turnaboutvox. All the other animals are great too, but I singled it out for mention because he reminds me of my poor best feline buddy that I lost back in January. We had a good 12 years together. We lost the other one, Raven, back in August too. 

We have some good pictures of them that I'll post later. My current close pet companionship has shifted to our giant shelty. He will be featured.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just another day on the deck...









<3


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just another day on the deck...
> 
> View attachment 86240
> 
> 
> <3


Is that squirrel sleeping?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yeah it was trying to. It was squirming around looking for a best position in the patch of sunlight and I caught the photo right there. Was trying to clean itself too.


----------



## Badinerie

Toby on the Left and Mia on the right. 
Looks like Toby is thinking " Oh God, not Sibelius again!)


----------



## TxllxT

*Our Seals (Ecomare Refuge for Sea Mammals)*


----------



## JosefinaHW

I love this photo! 'just makes me want to dive in and swim with them.


----------



## TxllxT

*Our Seals Part II*


----------



## cwarchc

This is a picture of our 2 bundles of energy


----------



## JosefinaHW

cwarchc said:


> This is a picture of our 2 bundles of energy
> 
> View attachment 86279


:cwarchc: Names, please.


----------



## Rosie

Aww so cute!! This thread is nice, I love animals! I have a cat and a little bunny rabbit


----------



## cwarchc

Jazz & Phoebe..........................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HALLOOOOOO! Here I am! Being as cute as can be!!









So can I have peanuts now???


----------



## TxllxT

*Our Exmoor Ponies*


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


>


Er...are they not normally on Exmoor???!


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> HALLOOOOOO! Here I am! Being as cute as can be!!
> 
> View attachment 86308
> 
> 
> So can I have peanuts now???
> 
> View attachment 86309


Nice tail, Huilunsoittaja. Does it shed much?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Morimur said:


> Nice tail, Huilunsoittaja. Does it shed much?


Squirrels have a thinner summer coat for sure. idk what's up with that particular squirrel though. It looks like its tail has layers or something.


----------



## JosefinaHW

'So many wonderful photos on here!

:Txllxt: Those photos are GORGEOUS!

This is just the epitome of squirrel-ness! I love it!


----------



## Rosie

TxllxT said:


>


They're beautiful!


----------



## TxllxT

*Our Highlanders*




























Both the Highlander cattle and the Exmoor ponies are kept in an extensive nature reserve because 1) they are friendly to humans 2) they help to upkeep the nature variety. When we walk our walks it can happen that the Highlander clan just blocks the way. Only in the calving season one has to be a bit more careful. The Exmoor ponies evade human contact. All these animals have wonderful skin tones that somehow adapt to the surroundings.


----------



## Balthazar

TxllxT said:


> are kept in an extensive nature reserve because 1) they are friendly to humans 2) they help to upkeep the nature variety. When we walk our walks it can happen that the Highlander clan just blocks the way. Only in the calving season one has to be a bit more careful. The Exmoor ponies evade human contact. All these animals have wonderful skin tones that somehow adapt to the surroundings.


Do you work for the Texel Tourism Board? :lol:

Your photographs and descriptions have put your lovely island on my list of future trips! :tiphat:


----------



## Bellinilover

My cat, Gina, a mix of Abyssinian and Tabby:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ Posing with its best color, I see. 

*Yawwwn* The squirrel days of summer... too hot to run around!


----------



## Badinerie

TxllxT said:


> Both the Highlander cattle and the Exmoor ponies are kept in an extensive nature reserve because 1) they are friendly to humans 2) they help to upkeep the nature variety. When we walk our walks it can happen that the Highlander clan just blocks the way. Only in the calving season one has to be a bit more careful. The Exmoor ponies evade human contact. All these animals have wonderful skin tones that somehow adapt to the surroundings.


When I saw those pictures, for some reason I kept thinking about a bar of toffee...

Ah! Got it.


----------



## Guest

As requested:


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, they are *so* beautiful!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Turkey Vulture, rescued and taken to a certified wildlife rehabilitator, s/he was able to be released back into the wild after some healing. I put this photo here instead of natural world because this beautiful bird wasn't afraid when I picked her up and during the several hours she was with me. It was really an amazing experience. How I came to take her to the rehab center is a VERY long story; I will just tell you the funny part. I was reading in a cafe when someone came in to get me saying there was a big black bird that was injured on her lawn. Ok, I thought probably a crow... well imagine my surprise.... LOL










P.S. I'd love for everyone to post multiple pictures of their buds, I just know that Kontrapunctus has several pictures of the girls readily available.  Thanks for sharing, Everybody! I'm going back to my reading.


----------



## Guest

Every morning, Ethel rubs her face on their food dishes before I serve them breakfast.










Today, I was listening to music with my eyes closed (truth be told, I was nearly asleep...), and Ethel jumped into the chair along side of me. When I didn't acknowledge her, a moment or two later she gently patted my cheek with a paw--I guess to see if I were OK! Who says cats aren't loyal and loving? (Sorry, no pictures.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Took this video yesterday, too precious not to share. I guess I'll have to have a squirrel video playlist on my YouTube channel, to keep them separate from my flute videos lol.


----------



## Guest

Ethel just loves my slippers, but to her credit, she never chews on them--she just lies on them.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig the Ferret got his bath yesterday.


----------



## znapschatz

Rorschach 


A neighborhood stray who adopted us, with some persuasion by Ms. Z. It was actually a month long campaign, but finally he was persuaded. A good cat with good instincts, which is to say he catches mice, looks after the yard and sleeps on the wife's side of the bed.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Rorschach
> 
> 
> A neighborhood stray who adopted us, with some persuasion by Ms. Z. It was actually a month long campaign, but finally he was persuaded. A good cat with good instincts, which is to say he catches mice, looks after the yard and sleeps on the wife's side of the bed.


That's a great story, Mr. Z! What is that metal thing surrounding Rorschach?


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> That's a great story, Mr. Z! What is that metal thing surrounding Rorschach?


It is sort of a plant holder shaped like a cart with wheels, lying on its side on a couch where I put it while sweeping the porch floor. Rorschach just happened to be there at the moment and temporarily shared space with it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

One of these little guys is my nephew Azure.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwiggle yawning.


----------



## JosefinaHW

My peeps just got back from another trip down to the shore. Gracyn loves to swim! No pictures of Azure swimming because the minute he gets in the lagoon he starts swimming to find and chase the ducks--they just love to tease him.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Fezziwiggle yawning.


Fezziwig or Fezziwiggle is a great name for a cute little critter. It's cuddly all by itself.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Fezziwig or Fezziwiggle is a great name for a cute little critter. It's cuddly all by itself.


Thanks, Z! Fezziwig is really a love muffin. I know that some people say that domesticated ferrets are vicious but I think it has more to do with how they interact with those around them. When they are very young, like any animal, they have to learn the strength of their jaw. Ferrets don't learn by smacking them, time-outs, or the word "no"; it's just a matter of gently tickling their muzzle to get them to learn to clench more gently. Ferrets, at least "mine" have never been very interested in many toys: they love to go into my bags, explore and "ferret" something out; swing inside one of the many packing envelopes for books/cds, etc., that arrive by post; and Fezzi has two plushy animals that he loves. One is a cat toy: a a plush bird tied to a string--OMG! he chases the bird and then he grooms the little bird the first few times he catches it--seriously!, he grooms the bird, and then stashes the bird in his secondary stash den. Sorry, I could go on for pages and pages... Last thing, re/ the names. I don't know why it's such a big thing with me but there is a primary name but then I use continuous variants all the time: Fezziwig, Fezzi, Fezziwiggle, The Wayward Wiggler, etc., etc,....  Do you and Leslie do the same with Rorshach?--No way do I buy that he's just Leslie's cat!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JosefinaHW said:


> I don't know why it's such a big thing with me but there is a primary name but then I use continuous variants all the time: Fezziwig, Fezzi, Fezziwiggle, The Wayward Wiggler, etc., etc,....


Have you ever said "Fuzzywig"? ^_^


----------



## Guest

That's probably standard practice. Our cats all have had several names, the ones on the vet's records are probably the least used. For example: Snoopy was often called The Bun.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yeah, Arthur is just 'Arthur' at the vet. At home he's Artie to most people and (I'm ashamed to say) to me he's just 'Cat!'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yeah, Arthur is just 'Arthur' at the vet. At home he's Artie to most people and (I'm ashamed to say) to me he's just 'Cat!'


Just like people! Except instead of cat, it's "hey you!" :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

dogen said:


> That's probably standard practice. Our cats all have had several names, the ones on the vet's records are probably the least used. For example: Snoopy was often called The Bun.


It just came to me why I enjoy the endless name thing: it's just fun to lose yourself in silly playfulness.  Glad to hear you use seemingly unrelated names too: I was going to share more of mine and then I thought 80 percent of them are probably in the UrbanDictionary or phonetically are some incredibly offensive term in another language!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Have you ever said "Fuzzywig"? ^_^


. That's cute but I don't think I've used any term with "fuzzy" in it: Fezzi and minks are part of the same family and Fezzi's fur is just as soft but less thick. Huilu, every time I get ready to go out the sliding doors onto the deck I am always reminded of that fabulous photo of your squirrel clinging to the screen! The squirrels are all wound-up and super silly here now. First the first round of squirrel litters are out of the drey, they are sugared-up from all the apricots on the tree, and they are at that stage where they all are doing that fast dash and then the dash back, etc... Good stuff!


----------



## Ingélou

JosefinaHW said:


> It just came to me why I enjoy the endless name thing: it's just fun to lose yourself in silly playfulness.  Glad to hear you use seemingly unrelated names too: I was going to share more of mine and then I thought 80 percent of them are probably in the UrbanDictionary or phonetically are some incredibly offensive term in another language!


Playing with names is a lovely thing to do. When we had a small wayward tabby cat once we called her our 'coy tiger' & as an alternative our 'toy cougar'. These expressions we portmanteau-ed into 'tougar', and this became our name for any cat and still is. We have no pets at present but I can't wait for the moment that life circumstances allow me to get another *tougar*.


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Thanks, Z! Fezziwig is really a love muffin. I know that some people say that domesticated ferrets are vicious but I think it has more to do with how they interact with those around them. When they are very young, like any animal, they have to learn the strength of their jaw. Ferrets don't learn by smacking them, time-outs, or the word "no"; it's just a matter of gently tickling their muzzle to get them to learn to clench more gently. Ferrets, at least "mine" have never been very interested in many toys: they love to go into my bags, explore and "ferret" something out; swing inside one of the many packing envelopes for books/cds, etc., that arrive by post; and Fezzi has two plushy animals that he loves. One is a cat toy: a a plush bird tied to a string--OMG! he chases the bird and then he grooms the little bird the first few times he catches it--seriously!, he grooms the bird, and then stashes the bird in his secondary stash den. Sorry, I could go on for pages and pages... Last thing, re/ the names. I don't know why it's such a big thing with me but there is a primary name but then I use continuous variants all the time: Fezziwig, Fezzi, Fezziwiggle, The Wayward Wiggler, etc., etc,....  Do you and Leslie do the same with Rorshach?--No way do I buy that he's just Leslie's cat!



How Rorshach got his name.


Her side of the bed.

Although "our" cat, I believe he regards himself as more Leslie's animal companion and me as staff. That is partly due to her months-long campaign to induce the long time neighborhood stray to live with us. He's a pretty independent guy, which we both like in our feline friends. We do play "strings" until he gets bored, but when he wants to curl up in somebody's lap, it is usually hers.
I could hardly blame him  .

Leslie is the animal person in the family, having grown up with them and living with several at a time ever since. OTOH, my family had no pets, and my peripatetic life style until we got together didn't allow for animals, although I have always liked them. Over decades we have had many living with us, dogs and cats, as many as five at a time, but currently Rorschach has had to do double duty in that role. We are open to taking on more, but Leslie is picky about who to adopt, and over years has always chosen well.


----------



## Guest

You're lucky there's a "side of the bed." Sometimes our big lad places himself so strategically it's hard to see how any other beings may manage to fit around his outstretched limbs. But like he says, that's not his problem.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

On this episode of _My Backyard Squirrels_...

Hottest day of the summer, what do our squirrels do? The deck is where it's at!



















If you happen to not know Fahrenheit, FYI this is _dang _hot...









*Note: Thermometer picture taken 3 hours before squirrel pics, but you get the idea... heat index with humidity making it feel much hotter, 10-15 degrees more!


----------



## znapschatz

For those of us Fahrenheit challenged, 99F° = 37+ C°.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Although "our" cat, I believe he regards himself as more Leslie's animal companion and me as staff.


What a gorgeous photo, Z! I love everything about that photo: markings, shapes, the colors, sheen of Rorshach's fur, the detailed shading of his fur, his white vibrissae (I think that's the term for the white "whiskers" near his eyes), etc..


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> Playing with names is a lovely thing to do. When we had a small wayward tabby cat once we called her our 'coy tiger' & as an alternative our 'toy cougar'. These expressions we portmanteau-ed into 'tougar', and this became our name for any cat and still is. We have no pets at present but I can't wait for the moment that life circumstances allow me to get another *tougar*.


I look forward to those photos! Yes, at several times in my life I have also had to wait too many moments for the right circumstances; I just remind myself of that when s/he is behaving like a tasmanian devil.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> On this episode of _My Backyard Squirrels_...
> 
> Hottest day of the summer, what do our squirrels do? The deck is where it's at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to not know Fahrenheit, FYI this is _dang _hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Thermometer picture taken 3 hours before squirrel pics, but you get the idea... heat index with humidity making it feel much hotter, 10-15 degrees more!


They are ALL THE SAME! :lol:


----------



## Guest

We adopted our sweeties two years ago today!










Lucy decided to take a nap with my wife this afternoon!


----------



## Taggart

The UK Daily Telegraph had a spot the dog competition today - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...g-camouflage-canine-keeps-tripping-up-family/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> We adopted our sweeties two years ago today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy decided to take a nap with my wife this afternoon!


That is so sweet! I like you and your wife's choice in colors. I know I'm a day late but I will figure some way to celebrate the Adoption Anniversary!


----------



## Merl

As requested here are my trio of cats.

Firstly rescue cat Fender (had him for a few months and he's a real character). He's about 5 years old.









This is lovely Gibson. Coming up to 3 years old. She was abandoned by gypsies and I fell in love with her immediately. She's a right soft-****.









And finally, new kitty Tokai. Came from a vile, stinking house. She's less than 11 weeks old and such a poser.


----------



## Merl

And this was my old cat Riff, who unfortunately got run over a few months back.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> And this was my old cat Riff, who unfortunately got run over a few months back.
> 
> View attachment 87255


I'm so sorry.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Merl: A Million Thanks for posting your photos here! The photos are great and you have a wonderful diversity in your family! 

You said that Gibson was from a Gypsy family. I have really gotten into Cante Flamenco recently and I am interested in learning more about the Romani and why some people don't like Cante Flamenco. I do realize that that music was born in the Romani community of Anadalusia. I'm still interested in the larger group. Are the Romani called Gypsies AND Travelers? I heard the Travelers term in an episode of Midsomer Murders? Are the Romani an unwanted population where you live? Do you think some people aren't interested in listening to Cante Flamenco because of its association with the Gypsies/Romani?


----------



## Merl

JosefinaHW said:


> :Merl: A Million Thanks for posting your photos here! The photos are great and you have a wonderful diversity in your family!
> 
> You said that Gibson was from a Gypsy family. I have really gotten into Cante Flamenco recently and I am interested in learning more about the Romani and why some people don't like Cante Flamenco. I do realize that that music was born in the Romani community of Anadalusia. I'm still interested in the larger group. Are the Romani called Gypsies AND Travelers? I heard the Travelers term in an episode of Midsomer Murders? Are the Romani an unwanted population where you live? Do you think some people aren't interested in listening to Cante Flamenco because of its association with the Gypsies/Romani?


After a little bit more research ( I asked the woman who rescued Gibson), it seems they weren't Romani gypsies but 'travellers' (Irish) and they dumped Gibson and drove off. The mainly Irish-descended traveling community in Britain are usually disliked and often stereotyped as thieves, scroungers and undesirables. That's not my view but what many people think. TV Series like 'My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding' (or whatever it's called) didn'y help and reinforced a lot of those stereotypes. There are very few Romani-descended gypsies in Britain these days but there are still some groups and they often stick together and distance themselves from the Irish traveling community.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The Turnabout Towers menagerie...



Elliot the Glaswegian cat rescue cat at the end of his very long life...



Thomasina the Mancunian stray who came to share with Elliot on *her* terms



Oscar the beautiful but rather stupid cat rescue tabby who got run over shortly after this photo



Young Artie arrives, much to Thomasina's disgust!


----------



## znapschatz

Leslie and rabbit, long ago in Los Angeles.



One of my favorite photos of my then fiancé (now wife) with a pet rabbit. Her menagerie also included two cats and the best dog in the world. With incentives like these, how could I refuse?


----------



## Guest

For the last few weeks, Ethel comes in every evening to listen to me practice--I guess I'm getting better!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> After a little bit more research ( I asked the woman who rescued Gibson), it seems they weren't Romani gypsies but 'travellers' (Irish) and they dumped Gibson and drove off. The mainly Irish-descended traveling community in Britain are usually disliked and often stereotyped as thieves, scroungers and undesirables. That's not my view but what many people think. TV Series like 'My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding' (or whatever it's called) didn'y help and reinforced a lot of those stereotypes. There are very few Romani-descended gypsies in Britain these days but there are still some groups and they often stick together and distance themselves from the Irish traveling community.


:Merl: Thank you very much for taking the time to find out all this information; it is very interesting. Also, I see you just joined TC--I haven't been here a year yet but Welcome!


----------



## JosefinaHW

TurnaboutVox said:


> The Turnabout Towers menagerie...
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot the Glaswegian cat rescue cat at the end of his very long life...
> 
> 
> 
> Thomasina the Mancunian stray who came to share with Elliot on *her* terms
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar the beautiful but rather stupid cat rescue tabby who got run over shortly after this photo
> 
> 
> 
> Young Artie arrives, much to Thomasina's disgust!


:TurnaboutVox: All these wonderful cats with great names: I knew you were a softy--I never believed you called Artie just "cat"!


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Leslie and rabbit, long ago in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite photos of my then fiancé (now wife) in Los Angeles with a pet rabbit. Her menagerie also included two cats and the best dog in the world. With incentives like these, how could I refuse?


Hi Znapschatz! This is a fabulous photo! How is Leslie doing?


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi Znapschatz! This is a fabulous photo! How is Leslie doing?


Fine, thanks for asking. It took a while, but she is getting close to her old self. We even went swimming a few days ago. She isn't quite up to her usual mile and a half, but it's a start :clap: . Be well, yourself :wave: .


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Hi Znapschatz! This is a fabulous photo! How is Leslie doing?


It's a few days later and I just have to tell you again how much I like this photo, Znapschatz. It's photos like this that really make me wish I was a poet. Please give Leslie I BIG hug for me.  I look forward to meeting you both in person when I come to Ohio to visit Huilu and the art museums.


----------



## Poodle

TurnaboutVox said:


> The Turnabout Towers menagerie...
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot the Glaswegian cat rescue cat at the end of his very long life...
> 
> 
> 
> Thomasina the Mancunian stray who came to share with Elliot on *her* terms
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar the beautiful but rather stupid cat rescue tabby who got run over shortly after this photo
> 
> 
> 
> Young Artie arrives, much to Thomasina's disgust!


Those are some cute cats!


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> It's a few days later and I just have to tell you again how much I like this photo, Znapschatz. It's photos like this that really make me wish I was a poet. Please give Leslie I BIG hug for me.  I look forward to meeting you both in person when I come to Ohio to visit Huilu and the art museums.


We would be delighted! Please let us know when you are planning to visit and I'll send our details. I'll give Leslie a BIG hug for you when she wakes up  (I'd do it anyway, but any excuse... :kiss: )


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lukecash12

I've always had Dachsunds or mixed breed dogs with some Dachsund in them, ever since I was around 6. Here's the most recent dog I had, who died last Easter:








Her name was Ruby.








And this fella was Redford. I'm kind of in an in-between stage right now. After Redford died (him and Ruby were the best of buds), and now Ruby, I'm still not sure I'm ready yet. Ruby was the best dog I ever had.


----------



## znapschatz

Lukecash12 said:


> I've always had Dachsunds or mixed breed dogs with some Dachsund in them, ever since I was around 6. Here's the most recent dog I had, who died last Easter:
> 
> View attachment 87582
> 
> Her name was Ruby.
> 
> View attachment 87583
> 
> And this fella was Redford. I'm kind of in an in-between stage right now. After Redford died (him and Ruby were the best of buds), and now Ruby, I'm still not sure I'm ready yet. Ruby was the best dog I ever had.


My condolences for your loss. Redford had me with those flowers in his mouth.


----------



## helenora

http://www.boredpanda.com/man-adopts-senior-dogs-shelter-steve-greig/

they are not mine, but the story is fascinating!


----------



## JosefinaHW

helenora said:


> http://www.boredpanda.com/man-adopts-senior-dogs-shelter-steve-greig/
> 
> they are not mine, but the story is fascinating!


:helenora: You made my day with this!!! What a fabulous man and a fantastic group of non-humans! :lol:

(I have wanted to get an Irish WolfHound for a long time... maybe someday...


----------



## JosefinaHW

:helenora: Thank you for introducing me to BoredPanda. I just HAVE to post the following three photos here. They have absolutely nothing to do with companion animals, but I started the thread so who cares. For any purists, I would like to travel there with Fezziwig, so imagine me, Fezzi, the Irish Wolf Hound and the piglet at this gorgeous abandoned casino in Romania on the coast of the Black Sea.


----------



## Guest

I ruined Ethel's selfie.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I ruined Ethel's selfie.


:Kontrapuctus: 'Honest to God, yesterday while I was watching the new groundhog/woodchuck/marmot that has arrived in the garden, I said I need to see some new photos of Ethel and Lucy. 'so get on the ball, get out of the way, and post some pics of both the girls (or all three of the girls, if your wife is willing)!


----------



## Guest

They just finished the cutest mutual licking session ever! Sadly, when I got up to get my phone, a helicopter flew overhead and scared them away! Here's another one of Ethel napping:










and Lucy:


----------



## Guest

I don't think I've posted this one on the day we brought them home: their first meal in their forever home:


----------



## Guest

A new one of Lucy napping:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't think I've posted this one on the day we brought them home: their first meal in their forever home:


:Kontrapunctus: My favorites are the pics in the bathroom! LOL A big part of the appeal is their ears--they are disproportionate in a very adorable way--they had to grow into their ears. I've seen this many times with dogs, but I never had the opportunity to see it with cats. Of course, the absolute best is the hygienic paper and roll pictures. Azure is seven years old, but we still have make sure the doors are closed; one time he ran all the way up to the second floor back bedroom with the stuff right before the guests arrived for a Christmas party. 

P.S. What's up with the new avatar? Is that a variation of a Borg?


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> :Kontrapunctus: My favorites are the pics in the bathroom! LOL A big part of the appeal is their ears--they are disproportionate in a very adorable way--they had to grow into their ears. I've seen this many times with dogs, but I never had the opportunity to see it with cats. Of course, the absolute best is the hygienic paper and roll pictures. Azure is seven years old, but we still have make sure the doors are closed; one time he ran all the way up to the second floor back bedroom with the stuff right before the guests arrived for a Christmas party.
> 
> P.S. What's up with the new avatar? Is that a variation of a Borg?


Lucy's ears are still a bit large, but that's part of her Bengal or Savannah heritage. (She's a hybrid of Tabby plus one of two breeds.) Yes, those bathroom pics are pretty cute, if I do say so myself.

I just came across it while looking on the Morpheus Gallery page. I guess I got tired of my standard piano picture! At least there's still music in that nightmarish world!


----------



## Guest




----------



## znapschatz

My poor cat! We have had a serious flea population explosion in our city this summer. We try to keep the place as flea free as possible, vacuuming often and even spraying chemicals (don't want to overdo that), but Rorschach is an indoor/outdoor kind of guy, and the yard and neighborhood is full of furry creatures. Several times a day we have to flea comb him, usually taking off quite a few. We are concerned about a flea-borne illness going around, but so far, despite much scratching, he seems normal. Fingers crossed.

Rorshach in happier times


----------



## TxllxT

znapschatz said:


> My poor cat! We have had a serious flea population explosion in our city this summer. We try to keep the place as flea free as possible, vacuuming often and even spraying chemicals (don't want to overdo that), but Rorschach is an indoor/outdoor kind of guy, and the yard and neighborhood is full of furry creatures. Several times a day we have to flea comb him, usually taking off quite a few. We are concerned about a flea-borne illness going around, but so far, despite much scratching, he seems normal. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Rorshach in happier times


Your cat has this black spot on the nose that reminds me of someone 'with that mustache', so I checked Google images:  they do exist!


----------



## znapschatz

TxllxT said:


> Your cat has this black spot on the nose that reminds me of someone 'with that mustache', so I checked Google images:  they do exist!


The black spot is what gave him his name, I see no resemblance to a mustache. May I know who you mean?


----------



## Balthazar

Just a guess...

Rorshach is lovely! Do flea collars not work?


----------



## znapschatz

Balthazar said:


> Just a guess...
> 
> Rorshach is lovely! Do flea collars not work?


LOL , love the photo! Well, maybe Hitler on a morning before combing his stache.

Yes, he is a lovely cat, with demeanor to match. We love the hell out of him. Rorschach won't wear a collar, so that's out. He had been a street cat for years before my wife wooed him into our home, a months long project, and still has a strong independent streak, so we respect most of his boundaries.

We tried Frontline, but it was ineffective. A veterinarian friend said that in her part of the country, genetic adaptation has rendered it useless But vacuuming and flea combing does help a lot, and since dousing the place with premise spray, there has been much less flea activity. But he still picks them up outside where he likes to roam, hunt and protect his territory. So, all we can do is keep up with flea control measures until the first cold snap and hope the little guy gets through it okay.


----------



## Triplets

Hmm, I don't care for pets, and the thread title did specify non human companions. I 'm pretty sure that I did Genetic Testing on some of my Patients the results would show that they are Homo Sapien Neanderthalis. Does that count?


----------



## Guest

Here's another cute picture of Lucy as a baby.


----------



## Guest

That's OK--I'm not trying to do any work at my desk...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nice cat, znapschatz. He looks like you wouldn't mess with him...


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> LOL , love the photo! Well, maybe Hitler on a morning before combing his stache.
> 
> Yes, he is a lovely cat, with demeanor to match. We love the hell out of him. Rorschach won't wear a collar, so that's out. He had been a street cat for years before my wife wooed him into our home, a months long project, and still has a strong independent streak, so we respect most of his boundaries.
> 
> We tried Frontline, but it was ineffective. A veterinarian friend said that in her part of the country, genetic adaptation has rendered it useless But vacuuming and flea combing does help a lot, and since dousing the place with premise spray, there has been much less flea activity. But he still picks them up outside where he likes to roam, hunt and protect his territory. So, all we can do is keep up with flea control measures until the first cold snap and hope the little guy gets through it okay.


if Frontline is ineffective, have you tried Advantage?


----------



## znapschatz

TurnaboutVox said:


> Nice cat, znapschatz. He looks like you wouldn't mess with him...


Yes, Rorschach protects our back yard very well, makes clear to marauding cats that they had better move on. He is also the mighty hunter on mice, birds and once a rat, which he brought to our door as a present. Once I saw him snatch a bird out of the air with a leap of over a yard (meter) into the air. We would prefer that he not hunt birds often enough to make a dent in the avian population, and so far that hasn't happened. But he is always correct around people, and affectionate to us. He's a fine feline, indeed.


----------



## znapschatz

dogen said:


> if Frontline is ineffective, have you tried Advantage?


No, but our efforts on house and cat have paid off, and there are fewer fleas to contend with.


----------



## Balthazar

znapschatz said:


> Yes, Rorschach protects our back yard very well, makes clear to marauding cats that they had better move on. He is also the mighty hunter on mice, birds and once a rat, which he brought to our door as a present. Once I saw him snatch a bird out of the air with a leap of over a yard (meter) into the air. *We would prefer that he hunt birds often enough to make a dent in the avian population*, and so far that hasn't happened. But he is always correct around people, and affectionate to us. He's a fine feline, indeed.


Just curious as to why you want to kill wild birds.


----------



## znapschatz

Balthazar said:


> Just curious as to why you want to kill wild birds.


I don't! Having re-read what I posted, I realized the mistake of having left out a crucial word, and corrected it. My intent was that Rorschach *not* deplete the bird population, and that he has not. He really takes a bird seldom, more like a sport hunter, although he always eats it, as he did when he was still living on the street. The local Audobon Society lady said that predators are opportunists, usually take the old and weak, and that cats get a bad rap. They don't cull enough to adversely affect the general population. We have feeding stations and birdbaths that do a brisk business, everybody unconcerned (for the most part) by his lurking around when he does, although always keeping a watchful eye. It's a jungle out there.


----------



## Balthazar

^^ Perfectly clear!!  I thought it seemed a bit out of character...


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> No, but our efforts on house and cat have paid off, and there are fewer fleas to contend with.


Greetings Znapschatz  I'm enjoying all these great cat photos. It's been a VERY long time since I've had to deal with the flea problem, but I've been there--130 pound magnificent Newfoundland. I took Auguste to a farm vet because the vet was also the human companion to four, yes four!, Newfoundlands. There was just no way that flea collars or the natural remedies would work on Newfoundlands allowed to play out in fields. At that time the sub-dermal drug was approved for cows but was still in the experimental stages with dogs--fortunately the vet was very familiar with the drug because he worked with so many cows.

I did a little reading online and I've seen rosemary, eucalyptus and lavender oils mentioned as effective flea deterrents for cats. You might want to call your vet and see what s/he has to say about them.

Hugs for All! :wave:


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Greetings Znapschatz  I'm enjoying all these great cat photos. It's been a VERY long time since I've had to deal with the flea problem, but I've been there--130 pound magnificent Newfoundland. I took Auguste to a farm vet because the vet was also the human companion to four, yes four!, Newfoundlands. There was just no way that flea collars or the natural remedies would work on Newfoundlands allowed to play out in fields. At that time the sub-dermal drug was approved for cows but was still in the experimental stages with dogs--fortunately the vet was very familiar with the drug because he worked with so many cows.
> 
> *I did a little reading online and I've seen rosemary, eucalyptus and lavender oils mentioned as effective flea deterrents for cats. You might want to call your vet and see what s/he has to say about them.
> *


Thanks for the suggestion. Hadn't occurred to me, but I'm mostly clueless on the subject of natural remedies. However, I'm surprised that Leslie hadn't come up with it. She is usually the one for organic alternatives. We'll need a conversation on this.



> Hugs for All! :wave:


Back at you :tiphat: .


----------



## JosefinaHW

This is a photo of Fezziwig the ferret swinging in a mailing envelope from Kentucky.












The following is Fezzi sleeping and swinging in an envelope from Germany; I'm getting him ready for some traveling.


----------



## Guest

That's OK, I wasn't trying to read the newspaper...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> That's OK, I wasn't trying to read the newspaper...


What a great photo! I especially love the view of those feet--they're beautiful. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> That's OK, I wasn't trying to read the newspaper...


Where have I seen this sort of thing before?

Oh, yes, ten minutes ago on our coffee table. When Rorschach sees a newspaper on its surface, he is all over it. Must be a news junky, a habit he picked up from me.


----------



## Guest

She began by nosing her way under the paper while I was trying to read it, then she just plopped down on top of it. Cats: What would we do without them?


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> She began by nosing her way under the paper while I was trying to read it, then she just plopped down on top of it. Cats: What would we do without them?


Read the newspaper? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nor do I want to sit in my chair...


----------



## Guest

Our kitties became even more precious to us today. We learned that our neighbor's beloved cat was struck and killed by a car yesterday. Eleanor was such a sweet cat. Whenever I or my wife walked past her yard, she'd always come running to greet us. She did that yesterday morning, we petted her and gave her some nice scritches, then an hour or so later, she was dead.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A Bunyip is my favourite animal but I'm still trying to get a picture ...........


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gracyn and Azure


----------



## JosefinaHW

I got to see these two cuties when I went to pick-up Fezziwig's food.

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Guest

What a cutie! Reminds me of Ethel when she was little.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Today is Fezziwig's birthday. This is a photo of him taken the first week I adopted him.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Another photo of Fezzi the first week he arrived

https://postimage.org/


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> Today is Fezziwig's birthday. This is a photo of him taken the first week I adopted him.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Oh, how beautiful! How much has he grown by now?


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Oh, how beautiful! How much has he grown by now?


Thank you, Znapschatz! He is not a large ferret: he is 2.3 pounds. I honestly don't remember how much he weighed when I adopted him. We are due for a check-up at the vet, so I'll ask her what his weight was at 11 weeks. I am also going to book a photo/video session of Fezzi; she really is extremely inexpensive, especially given the quality of her work. My house has too many nooks, and curves and things to hide under to capture the spirit of Fezzi. I'm going to try and get this done so that I can include photos in my Thanksgiving Day cards.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## JosefinaHW

By request, recent photos of Fezziwig.... I attempted to take some shots of him awake amidst a Christmas box and garland, by the time we were done he was ready to report me to PETA, the Humane Society and the police.... and I was ready to send him back to Tazmania. He is really a Tasmanian Devil disguised as a tremendously good-looking white ferret.

l

https://postimage.org/app.php

https://postimage.org/

At this point, the garland and the box were all on the floor....

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

It is four years tomorrow that I adopted Fezziwig.

Image after the Christmas photo fiasco:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Matthias Goerne and (I think) a young Neapolitan Mastiff!!!

I am completely captivated by the voice of Matthias Goerne and (the man himself, I must admit) then I saw this documentary of him when he was very young--and he chose what I think is a Neapolitan Mastiff as a companion animal---I am on Cloud 99. *blush* (I really could understand very little of the documentary, so maybe if I knew what he was saying more of the time I might only be on Cloud 93). 

https://postimage.org/app.php

The documentary in German


----------



## JosefinaHW

Another photo that I did not take but it is SO heartwarming and reminds me of our Ethel that I decided to post it here; fireman giving oxygen to a kitten:

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Guest

Not mine, either, but what a sweet kitty and sentiment.


----------



## Guest

Some recent photos.

Ethel napping:










Lucy playing with a shoelace (I'm behind the door wiggling it.)


----------



## Guest

Here's a video of Ethel playing with her favorite toy.


----------



## Guest

With all of the ugliness in the world, we often have to turn to animals for unadulterated love and joy.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Here's a video of Ethel playing with her favorite toy.


Very sleek.... She is not JUST absolutely adorable..... I'm not playing favorites: I love Lucy, too; Ethel's ears just catch my eyes right away.

Re/ the shoelace..... We animal lovers are all the same, aren't we!..... we all play behind every door in our house with our best buds.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> With all of the ugliness in the world, we often have to turn to animals for unadulterated love and joy.


Re/ the video..... ROFL for several minutes!!! I admit it; that's me, too!

In a few days she'll be behind a door with a shoelace......

This is THE BEST, Kontrapunctus! Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest

Lucy wants us to pack her for our trip to San Francisco!


----------



## Guest

Not mine, but what a cutie!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Was it Josefina that wanted some squirrel updates?











I'll have a few more coming...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Silly squirrel! Also silly us, my mom and I baby-talking it.


----------



## Guest

Ethel is Queen of her her scratching pad castle! (Lucy hasn't shown much interest in it yet.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Was it Josefina that wanted some squirrel updates?
> 
> View attachment 90966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a few more coming...


I've been waiting MONTHS for the squirrel updates!!! I love the little present in the photo. :lol: When I first moved out here to Central PA the neighbor had an Easter egg hunt. It was hysterical, my father called me over to the window and we watched one of the squirrels opening some of the eggs and stealing the candy out of them. You just have to love squirrels. I planted a very fragrant, blood red climbing rose for my mother next to her arbor. I don't know if it was the same year, but I anxiously awaited the first bud to bloom and I'm looking out the window and there is a squirrel on the inside of the arbor reaching with his paw through the lattice to grab the flower. Well my mother and I enjoyed that even more than looking at the bud fully open.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Silly squirrel! Also silly us, my mom and I baby-talking it.


Thanks for the great video: squirrels really do know how to live life well!!! (I also really like both you and your mother's voices.) The squirrels here do the same thing: sometimes after being sugared-up from eating the apricots on the tree, when they eat something else they really like, when they find something that makes them happy, etc...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Badinerie said:


> Toby on the Left and Mia on the right.
> Looks like Toby is thinking " Oh God, not Sibelius again!)


Badinerie: Please re-post photo of Toby and Mia (the image has disappeared--if I remember correctly, they were two champagne-colored dogs, right?


----------



## JosefinaHW

I wish all our wonderful TC cats a very Happy Christmas and I hope you made out as well as the cat in this photo.

Merry Christmas,

Arthur a.k.a. Artie a.k.a "Cat"
Ethel
Fender
Gibson
Gina
Lucy
"Me Boy"
Rorschach
Thomasina the Mancunian
Tokai

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

I wish all our wonderful TC dogs a very Happy Christmas and I hope you have had as much fun as the guy in this photo!

Merry Christmas,

Azure,
Gracyn
Jazz
Jazz (yes, we have two Jazzy Jazz's)
Kossje
Mia
Phoebe
Toby

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

I wish all our wonderful TC chipmunks and squirrels a very Happy Christmas! 

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

I wish all our beloved TC companion animals who anxiously await us a Joyful Christmas!

All the Coy Tigers & Toy Cougers
Doebie
Elliot the Glaswegian
Oscar the Beautiful
Redford
Riff
Ruby
Snoopy a.k.a. The Bun
(all those we haven't posted here on TC)

I wish I had found a better image, but.....

https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## JosefinaHW

If I missed anybody by accident, let me know and I'll ask the Eight Ferrets of Christmas to load up the sleigh and deliver extra treats to those I missed.


----------



## Guest

Lucy and Ethel want to wish everyone a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Guest

Lucy and Ethel trying out their new tower when they were younger. They approved!


----------



## Guest

I just found this picture of Lucy and Ethel when they were still in foster care. Aaaah...










(Lucy is using a sibling as a pillow!)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just found this picture of Lucy and Ethel when they were still in foster care. Aaaah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Lucy is using a sibling as a pillow!)


"....while they were still in foster care." I love it!

Happy New Year, right back at all of you.


----------



## Guest

Their foster "mom" sent me several pictures after she got them at age 3-4 weeks--I think are at their absolute cutest at that age!

(Ethel appears to be using Lucy as a "paw rest"--or maybe she's kneading her!)


----------



## Sonata

JosefinaHW said:


> I am going to begin by sharing photos of Kontrapunctus' adorable cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy (left) and Ethel (right)
> 
> 
> 
> Ethel at Eight Weeks


Beautiful kitties! Are they Bengal cats? I have two Bengals that look very similar to your girls


----------



## Guest

Thank you. I think they are Bengal/tabby mixes.


----------



## Guest

My kitties have the right idea on this cold, nasty, wet day!


----------



## Gordontrek

Here are my critters:

*Layla,* a beautiful calico:
















*Kaiser,* our German shepherd:








Sorry for the sideways photo, can't seem to fix it.


----------



## Guest

This has been a terrible Friday the 13th for me--my precious Ethel is missing. I think she darted out of the garage when I drove in this afternoon. I can't express how devastated I am.


----------



## Gordontrek

Kontrapunctus said:


> This has been a terrible Friday the 13th for me--my precious Ethel is missing. I think she darted out of the garage when I drove in this afternoon. I can't express how devastated I am.


I know the feeling all too well. Often we don't realize how attached we are to our pets until something like this happens. I hope you find her well.


----------



## Guest

SHE'S BACK! We left the garage door open a bit, and she came in the garage and into the laundry room, which we closed off so Lucy couldn't get out. About an hour ago Lucy started pawing at the door, I opened it, and there was Ethel. Tears of joy were shed!

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Judith

Although I don't have pets (don't have commitment and hubby not keen) adore all animals. Alot of my neighbours have cats & dogs so see them. Also, friend has just got two kittens so looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Gordontrek: Thanks for sharing the photos of your beautiful cat and dog. 'hope you don't mind, I'm fixing Kaiser's photo:

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> SHE'S BACK! We left the garage door open a bit, and she came in the garage and into the laundry room, which we closed off so Lucy couldn't get out. About an hour ago Lucy started pawing at the door, I opened it, and there was Ethel. Tears of joy were shed!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.


I am so glad that Ethel is back home!!! I can't remember why I didn't log on yesterday or if I did log on while I was only on here for a minute or two, but I didn't know until just now that Ethel was missing.

'Hopefully your blood pressure has finally returned to normal. Big Hugs for All of You!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Judith said:


> Although I don't have pets (don't have commitment and hubby not keen) adore all animals. Alot of my neighbours have cats & dogs so see them. Also, friend has just got two kittens so looking forward to seeing them!


Judith, I'd be honored if you would like to be Fezziwig the Ferret's godmother.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Gordontrek

JosefinaHW said:


> :Gordontrek: Thanks for sharing the photos of your beautiful cat and dog. 'hope you don't mind, I'm fixing Kaiser's photo:
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Not at all! Thanks so much!

Kaiser freaked our cat out when we adopted him. But he's a gentle giant and the two get along quite nicely now. Not enough to sleep close to each other, but that might come in the future. She has even tried to tease Kaiser and bait him into chasing her!


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I am so glad that Ethel is back home!!! I can't remember why I didn't log on yesterday or if I did log on while I was only on here for a minute or two, but I didn't know until just now that Ethel was missing.
> 
> 'Hopefully your blood pressure has finally returned to normal. Big Hugs for All of You!


Blood pressure is normal and tears have dried. That was a brutal 5 hours wondering and imagining what happened to her. She is such a sweet, gentle soul, and a strictly indoor kitty, so she would not have fared well out in the wild.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I made a new friend today. This is Baby. Ten minutes (or less) after meeting her she was lying in my lap.

https://postimage.org/

Everything about her is wonderful but I especially like the fact that she is a very solid cat: you can see it in her paws.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Blood pressure is normal and tears have dried. That was a brutal 5 hours wondering and imagining what happened to her. She is such a sweet, gentle soul, and a strictly indoor kitty, so she would not have fared well out in the wild.


I know five hours in this case must have felt like an eternity--I am very serious, but I am not surprised she came back relatively quickly. She is obviously extremely happy in your home. 

Many years ago I had a love bird named Maximilian. In reality I was HIS human and he let me live with him provided I would always let him have a sip out of the water glass before me. SIGH. Maxi was allowed to fly all over the house but most of the time he sat on my shoulder or in my palm. One time I had to run to open the door and I forgot he was on my shoulder.... 

He flew out and up into the huge maple tree outside the door. He knew his name and I imitated his greeting chirp to his satisfaction. Well he was looking down at me the entire time with this completely different chirp that sounded like a wickedly gleeful prankster. This chirping went on back and forth for what seemed like an eternity and I bent down and made on I picked up water in palms and made a very loud sipping sound. In two seconds he flew down onto my arm to get the water and then he went into his cage for a time-out.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gordontrek said:


> Not at all! Thanks so much!
> 
> Kaiser freaked our cat out when we adopted him. But he's a gentle giant and the two get along quite nicely now. Not enough to sleep close to each other, but that might come in the future. She has even tried to tease Kaiser and bait him into chasing her!


I love all animals and try not to show favorites but I really do LOVE the large working-dogs: Shepherds, Newfoundlands, St. Bernards, Great Danes, Mastiffs, etc... they really are gentle giants. My Newfie and I would sit together and he would look up and calmly watch a plane as it flew from one horizon to the other. He would put his huge black paw down to stop an ant so he could inspect him/her closer and then look confused when he didn't see the ant anymore. All those dogs are just irresistible--provided you have a handkerchief to handle the saliva. :lol:


----------



## Becca

Clawdya & Playla

View attachment 91631


----------



## Becca

And a long missed Java. I once showed this picture to a friend who said "That's not a dog, that's an Ewok!" Actually she was a Keeshond, 40lbs of lapdog!

View attachment 91632


----------



## JosefinaHW

Becca said:


> And a long missed Java. I once showed this picture to a friend who said "That's not a dog, that's an Ewok!" Actually she was a Keeshond, 40lbs of lapdog!


I am thrilled that you all have joined this thread, Becca!

By the way, I saw in passing that you had a thread about explanation of difference between shouting and singing very loud... I am going to try and find and read it now.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I think this is rather touching:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ng-temperatures-weather-mathura-a7535101.html


----------



## Jos

For Josefina, long overdue 
Meet Koosje, half boxer half staffordshire terrier. 
She is now 7 months old. Very sweet dog with lots (and I mean LOTS) of energy.


screenshot tool


post a picture


imageupload

But sometimes the energy is gone, and she thinks she is a small lapdog.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jos said:


> For Josefina, long overdue
> Meet Koosje, half boxer half staffordshire terrier.
> She is now 7 months old. Very sweet dog with lots (and I mean LOTS) of energy.
> 
> 
> screenshot tool
> 
> 
> post a picture
> 
> 
> imageupload
> 
> But sometimes the energy is gone, and she thinks she is a small lapdog.


Thank you very much, Jos. The photos were definitely worth the wait. Best wishes to your entire family!


----------



## Dan Ante

Sorry no pics but a story:
About 18 months ago we had a stray tom cat appear at our house, we live about 100 metres from a river and it is used as a dumping ground for unwanted cats, any way we gave it shelter in the form of letting it live under the house and fed it each day and night along with our two other cats, it gradually made friends with the other cats but being unfixed was prone to roaming at night and doing tom cat things.
We had new neighbours move in next door and he complained that it was peeing on the washing that they left out overnight on a clothes horse and asked me if I wanted him to “get rid of it” I said no, that was about 3 months ago. 
I gradually got to within about a metre of the cat but not close enough to grab, I intended to try to capture and get fixed, now the cat has not been seen for 3 weeks and I suspect the worse but of course can prove nothing…….just a bit sad.


----------



## Guest

Someday, this precious baby will make a fine companion for someone.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Someday, this precious baby will make a fine companion for someone.


Why is it they we are all absolutely awe-struck by the tiniest of beings.


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> Why is it they we are all absolutely awe-struck by the tiniest of beings.


Darn it, I can't edit...... "Why is it THAT we...."


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dan Ante said:


> Sorry no pics but a story:
> About 18 months ago we had a stray tom cat appear at our house, we live about 100 metres from a river and it is used as a dumping ground for unwanted cats, any way we gave it shelter in the form of letting it live under the house and fed it each day and night along with our two other cats, it gradually made friends with the other cats but being unfixed was prone to roaming at night and doing tom cat things.
> We had new neighbours move in next door and he complained that it was peeing on the washing that they left out overnight on a clothes horse and asked me if I wanted him to "get rid of it" I said no, that was about 3 months ago.
> I gradually got to within about a metre of the cat but not close enough to grab, I intended to try to capture and get fixed, now the cat has not been seen for 3 weeks and I suspect the worse but of course can prove nothing…….just a bit sad.


It is a terribly sad situation.  I've only done a little bit of reading about the tremendous number of domestic cats abandoned into the wild but I've certainly talked about this with people at various shelters, sanctuaries and veterinarian offices. It's sad for everyone involved: the cats, the wildlife, the shelters, ordinary people like you and me. Here in Pennsylvania shelters and vet offices there are endless signs to the effect "we cannot accept anymore cats." The extent of the situation has prompted many very generous people to dedicated acres of their land for these kittens and cats to come and live, be seen by a veterinarian to determine if the cat is healthy, then neuter the cat so that the problem doesn't grow, and then dedicate hours to looking after and feeding all the cats. The people that I have heard of doing this type of thing, usually do it with the cooperation of some type of shelter so that they have a group of volunteers who can help out and serve as an emergency resource if something should happen to the owner of the land. There are so many abandoned, non-neutered cats however that there are limits to even these types of situations. I see you are in New Zealand. I have definitely seen the reduction of wildlife around my home: especially shrews, chipmunks and rabbits. I have to put out very complex networks of wire, netting, branches, artificial shrubs/trees to protect the shrews and chipmunks and it works because I am very vigilant. The rabbits are a completely different story because they want to feed out in the open and I don't want to en-cage them--I want to keep them wild and free. I remember watching an episode of The Life of Birds, I think, where Attenborough says that the blue-footed boobie (I think, it might have been a different species) has become extinct because of the number of abandoned, un-neutered domestic cats in Australia.


----------



## znapschatz

Yesterday, while in the hectic toils of having nothing better to do, I did an inventory of the cats and dogs I have lived with in my life over decades. All but our current one have been in multiples. 

In order: First was Nikolai Ivanovich Lobachevsky (after the noted mathematician), Runcible, Renoir, Mouse(breath), Auxiliary (Augs), Oberon, Sonja, Ravi, Diva, Mayday, Blossom, Mustardseed, Persephone, Lucifer, and Rorschach, our current feline. 


The dogs were Laika, a German Shepherd, not only a companion and guardian, but friend and spiritual advisor. She left us 30 years ago and I still miss her. Then came Chelsea, a sweet natured Collie, lover of children and nursemaid to our then four cats. She was succeeded by Rocky, another Collie, and the most handsome of his kind you could imagine. For the time, we are down to one animal resident, but he makes up for it with his outsized personality. We definitely need another dog, but I don't think Rorschach would stand for it.


----------



## Varick

This is our Phoenix. Drove from Northern NJ down to Maryland to rescue her. She's like my daughter. Crazy Border Collie energy. Always wanting to go go go! She's 10 years old now and is only SLIGHTLY slowing down. If you are the "couch potato" type, this is the last breed you should ever get.













These two are her doing her favorite thing: Frisbee!












This is her learning to herd sheep






right after a bath.

Among all the activities, we take her to frisbee competitions, sheep herding, tracking, hiking, and are constantly showing her new tricks. Arguably the most intelligent breed out there (she learned how to unlock the locking bar of her crate with her tongue and teeth when she was a puppy. I always wondered why she stared at my hand when locking the crate for the first week we had her), so we constantly have to stimulate her both physically and mentally. If she had thumbs, we could teach her to cook and clean.

The other dog in the Frisbee photos was Chelsea. She died a number of years ago at the ripe old age of 16. She had a great life with my wife and step children. I was with her for her last 8 years. She was a love! Bawled like a baby when I was lowering her into her grave in the backyard. I can only imagine the mess I'll be when my Phoenix's time is up.

So I enjoy all I can now with her. Dog's: We give them our spare room where we live, our spare scraps, often our spare love, our spare energy, and our spare time. In return, they give us their all. Best arrangement mankind ever made.

V


----------



## JosefinaHW

Varick said:


> This is our Phoenix. Drove from Northern NJ down to Maryland to rescue her. She's like my daughter. Crazy Border Collie energy. Always wanting to go go go! She's 10 years old now and is only SLIGHTLY slowing down. If you are the "couch potato" type, this is the last breed you should ever get.
> 
> View attachment 91993
> View attachment 91991
> These two are her doing her favorite thing: Frisbee!
> View attachment 91994
> View attachment 91995
> This is her learning to herd sheep
> View attachment 91992
> right after a bath.
> 
> Among all the activities, we take her to frisbee competitions, sheep herding, tracking, hiking, and are constantly showing her new tricks. Arguably the most intelligent breed out there (she learned how to unlock the locking bar of her crate with her tongue and teeth when she was a puppy. I always wondered why she stared at my hand when locking the crate for the first week we had her), so we constantly have to stimulate her both physically and mentally. If she had thumbs, we could teach her to cook and clean.
> 
> The other dog in the Frisbee photos was Chelsea. She died a number of years ago at the ripe old age of 16. She had a great life with my wife and step children. I was with her for her last 8 years. She was a love! Bawled like a baby when I was lowering her into her grave in the backyard. I can only imagine the mess I'll be when my Phoenix's time is up.
> 
> So I enjoy all I can now with her. Dog's: We give them our spare room where we live, our spare scraps, often our spare love, our spare energy, and our spare time. In return, *they give us their all. Best arrangement mankind ever made.*
> 
> V


Amen, Varick! Thank you all for joining this thread and sharing these wonderful photos with us!

Please give Phoenix two cookies from me and Fezziwig.


----------



## Becca

View attachment 92035


"Meeeoooow" [Transl: Beds are for Cats]


----------



## znapschatz

lol! At this moment, our cat Rorschach is asleep in our bed at that very spot. There must be some sort of feline network going on. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Becca said:


> View attachment 92035
> 
> 
> "Meeeoooow" [Transl: Beds are for Cats]


Nice pic. Burmese?


----------



## Becca

Vaneyes said:


> Nice pic. Burmese?


Siamese with the loud, grating voice to go with it!


----------



## Dan Ante

Becca said:


> Siamese with the loud, grating voice to go with it!


Siamese, beautiful cats we had 7 over about 30 years always a brother and sister until the last one, I must go through my photo album for some pics, when we brought our first we were asked "Haven't you been owned by a Siamese yet" and how true that turned out to be.


----------



## Becca

Dan Ante said:


> Siamese, beautiful cats we had 7 over about 30 years always a brother and sister until the last one, I must go through my photo album for some pics, when we brought our first we were asked "Haven't you been owned by a Siamese yet" and how true that turned out to be.


OMG ... how true! We had 2, but only 1 now and she is 18.


----------



## Dan Ante

Becca said:


> OMG ... how true! We had 2, but only 1 now and she is 18.


She is doing well our first got to 17 the others about 9-10.


----------



## Varick

Hmmmmm.... Seems like classical music lovers are partial to felines. 

V


----------



## JosefinaHW

Varick said:


> Hmmmmm.... Seems like classical music lovers are partial to felines.
> 
> V


My worldview was seriously shaken-up when I began to suspect that too. After some thought, I cannot say that CM lovers are partial TO cats but they are partial to being allowed TO LIVE with cats because most/many dogs require a lot more outdoor activity.

How many 3-4 hour single pieces of music can you listen to or watch if you are owned by a dog?! Even if you listen to music via buds while you are out walking with your dog I don't think most/many ?? of us are listening to lengthy or new pieces of CM--we, or I should say I cannot concentrate on three serious things at the same time when I am walking or out with the dogs--they just won't tolerate it either! They know the moment I am not present and they deliberately do something "wayward" to bring my attention back to them! especially my nephew Azure. I believe this is because Azure was traumatized by being given a French name: he is a Weimaraner. :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

Sophie van Beethoven


----------



## Varick

I had some cats while growing up but can't have any now. My wife is so severely allergic to them. If you locked her in a bathroom with a cat, in probably about 3-4 hours she would literally be dead. If she hugs someone with a cat, she will have a reaction. I have never known or even heard of someone so severely allergic. I'm kind of ambivalent towards them myself. I can take them or leave them.

But dogs? I'm all about the dogs. The fun, companionship, the bond, everything about them is great. Yes, they are a bit more work than a cat, but imo, the return is ten fold. I have to wear my dog out in the morning, then I can have about 6-8 hours of listening pleasure!

V


----------



## Dan Ante

A girls best friends are diamonds, Mans best friend is a dog. who is smarter ?


----------



## Becca

I can use the diamonds to buy a dog. Can you use a dog to buy diamonds?


----------



## Dan Ante

Becca said:


> I can use the diamonds to buy a dog. Can you use a dog to buy diamonds?


Don't know the trade in price for a dog


----------



## Varick

Becca said:


> I can use the diamonds to buy a dog. Can you use a dog to buy diamonds?


No, but who needs diamonds when you have a dog?

V


----------



## JosefinaHW

I say have both!

https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## JosefinaHW

I think everyone who has read this thread already knows that I am EXTREMELY glad and grateful that I've met all the cats in this thread, but just in case..... Although it might have sounded like it in some recent posts, it's been AT LEAST a couple of decades that my mind saw the world as "Cat Person" vs. "Dog Person." Every TC cat and his/her human will always be welcome and spoiled in my home!


----------



## Dan Ante

JosefinaHW said:


> I think everyone who has read this thread already knows that I am EXTREMELY glad and grateful that I've met all the cats in this thread, but just in case..... Although it might have sounded like it in some recent posts, it's been AT LEAST a couple of decades that my mind saw the world as "Cat Person" vs. "Dog Person." Every TC cat and his/her human will always be welcome and spoiled in my home!


Oh dear now I am all glassy eyed and welling up with tears of absolute love.....


----------



## Guest

After searching for Lucy this morning, we found her in her new hiding spot: under the covers and between the pillows on our bed!


----------



## Jos

Our other dogs used to just sit here and look out of the window.
Koosje is probably the laziest one we've ever had. (And that means something, I love those exercises in lazyness from dogs) Central heating up one notch , please.


imgurl


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jos said:


> Our other dogs used to just sit here and look out of the window.
> Koosje is probably the laziest one we've ever had. (And that means something, I love those exercises in lazyness from dogs) Central heating up one notch , please.
> 
> 
> imgurl


'Very glad to see she has definitely made herself at home! 

P.S. Your heating cover is lovely! I've seen so many ugly radiator covers in my travels that it is wonderful to see one that is so attractive. 

I hope all is well with the you and the rest of the family and that you've had time to play your harpsichord.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Two of the many groundhogs/woodchucks/marmots/groundlies (take your pick of what you would like to call them) that have been born in my gardens.

I know I am somewhat off the OP in that these guys are not exactly companion animals.... as much as I'd like to I don't let them in and out of the house, but since they are tremendously good-looking I am going to post their pictures in this thread.


----------



## JosefinaHW

A part of a groundhog's eyes are blue, it is easier to see when you are this close. This little guy is from a different litter than the one posted above.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> After searching for Lucy this morning, we found her in her new hiding spot: under the covers and between the pillows on our bed!


I don't know if this is the just the first time I am noticing it or they were there before, but you edited your signature TO BOLD !?! you brand names of your audio equipment ! I LOVE IT :lol:

and I'll do anything to post as many photos of Lucy and Ethel as possible. I hope all is well in your world!


----------



## Jos

Thnx Josefina, glad you like my wood/metal work. I made that covering to double as a bench. That was sixteen ! years ago, and I remember that it was a lot of work. The heat can circulate and ones bottom gets nice and warm. I like to sit there with a beer, nice harpsichord music playing, watching the commuters in their cars. If it is not occupied by a dog, that is.


----------



## Art Rock

Centenarian 2017-057 by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Just a quick snapshot of our Jazz, standing by my side while I'm at the computer. In a few months I hope he will be 15. Using the typical 7x factor in age for dogs he is already 102 in human years, and still enjoying life.


----------



## Jos

That's wonderful, Art Rock. I like old dogs that had a good life. Once had a mongrel fox terrier that lived to be 16. Blind, deaf and somewhat senile, but lively till the very end. Hope that Jazz keeps going for a while. He sure doesn't look 15.
Here's a pic of the new generation, 8 months of juvenile delinquency. Socks, no haven't seen them 


img upload


----------



## Orpheus

Hello, our names are Vivi and Dido, we are quite grown up, being about one year old, and we are the resident music critics of the Orpheus establishment.









Actually Orpheus is not Daddy's name - we don't know why he decided to call himself that. We call him Daddy sometimes ourselves, even though that's not his real name either - otherwise we call him various other things depending how we are feeling at the time, such as "Weet!" "Hello!" "SCREEECH!" "AWWWWK!" and "Come Here!". We find that he responds quite well to most things we call him as long as we say them loudly and frequently enough (except when he comes and puts a curtain over our house when we have been loud for a while), so we presume he's not that hung up on being called by his real name in any case.

Anyway, we said that we were music critics, so we thought we should explain a bit further. We have very strong opinions on music (well on any sounds really) and very conservative tastes. For a start, we are not generally keen on popular music (except the boring background-type stuff which we generally just ignore if it's quiet enough) and particularly dislike Rock, Heavy Metal, and Gospel. We used to fly round our house angrily and shout when the stupid neighbour played his loud heavy metal CD (we think he only has one) for hours on end, but he's stopped doing it lately, probably because we managed to make our objections heard above his overpowered speaker system (did we tell you that we have VERY loud voices when we want to?). The only popular music we like much is what you might call "Ambient" or "Chillout", especially if it is low-key and has a lot of interesting electronic sounds or soft tinkling piano. Mummy sometimes plays music like this, and we tend to feel sleepy and hardly ever interrupt it to let her know we are here.

We have vey strong opinions on Classical music too - not only do we dislike anything which sounds too modern and atonal, but we also don't have much tolerance for "Romantic" music, which is really too noisy and filled with dramatic contrasts for us, especially when it uses the whole orchestra, though we can sometimes put up with Romantic chamber music and piano solos. In fact we don't like very much which was composed after the beginning of the 19th century, but we also don't much care for most classical vocal music, especially when it has an "intense" sound or long melodic lines (too much drawn-out wailing makes us want to join in to show how it should be done), so Medieval and Renaissance polyphony don't generally please us much either. We also strongly dislike anything with too much Vibrato. Of course it goes without saying that Opera rarely impresses us, especially Romantic opera.

Don't even think of playing something like Wagner or Verdi to us - we can sing much louder than those Human pretenders if we put our minds and beaks to it, so we are all you will be hearing if you think of playing that nonsense in Our presence. We can usually tolerate early opera such as Purcell or Monteverdi quite well compared to the later stuff, and as a rule hardly interrupt performances at all, though we can't say it's something we really enjoy. We also don't object too much to "Classical" composers like Haydn or Mozart, in moderation.

However our real favourites are the Baroque and late Renaissance composers, most of all their instrumental music, as we appreciate intricate counterpoint and fugal writing, particularly when combined with a relaxed ambience. Our favourite composer is probably Bach, but we also appreciate Vivaldi, D.Scarlatti, and, in particular, Corelli, who is perhaps the closest rival to Bach in our affections. We also like Dowland and can even put up with most of his songs quite well, though we prefer his lute music. Other early composers for lute and similar instruments are generally quite acceptable too, and we also have some appreciation for viola da gamba and consort music, as long as it is not all we're given to listen to.

We prefer a crisp, well-defined instrumental sound with minimum vibrato which can clearly produce the most intricate counterpoint and fugue, so our favourite instruments are: Lute, Classical Guitar, Harpsichord, Harp, and sometimes Piano. We don't generally like wind, brass, and bowed strings so much, (except for cello and viola da gamba, which are nicer than the others) but this partly depends how they are played. We can listen to a nice HIP version of a favourite composer like Corelli for hours on end, for example, despite it being mostly strings, and endlessly to our beloved Bach's solo music for violin and cello. But don't think we're going to listen to some screechy violin concerto for too long without showing you how proper screeching should be done! And let there be no doubt: WE can screech louder than anything, and we WILL win. We shouted all the way through Sibelius the other day, till Daddy had to give in and turn it off. Serves him right for putting it on in the first place; he should know better by now!


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

Orpheus said:


> Hello, our names are Vivi and Dido, we are quite grown up, being about one year old, and we are the resident music critics of the Orpheus establishment.


They are so cute! Beautiful picture.


----------



## Orpheus

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> They are so cute! Beautiful picture.


The birdies thank you for your appreciation! The wife's opinion at present is that they are really little feathered demons, and their cuteness is just a disguise, which they use to wheedle themselves into our homes and affections before they reveal their true nature. I, however, think that they really are cute, but just inclined to be very naughty at times (screeching, biting, making mess, telling us what we can and can't do, etc).

I'll have to put another picture or two up at some point, as that one seems to have come out smaller than intended.


----------



## JosefinaHW

The birds are beautiful! Thank you very much for posting. Let's see if my re-post of the photo makes it larger:

https://postimage.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

JosefinaHW said:


> The birds are beautiful! Thank you very much for posting. Let's see if my re-post of the photo makes it larger:


They are truly beautiful.

When they hear running water in the kitchen or bath do they get into a frenzy and immediately fly towards it?


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

Which one is Dido and which one Vivi?

Is Dido named after the mythical queen of Carthage?


----------



## Orpheus

Thanks for resizing it, JosefinaHW, I had been intending to go back to my original post and see if I could figure out what was wrong, but looks like you saved me the trouble!



JosefinaHW said:


> When they hear running water in the kitchen or bath do they get into a frenzy and immediately fly towards it?


They would certainly fly straight to running water if they could, but they get rather over-excited around water, so we tend to keep them in if water is being run, except at bath time. They are bad enough at bath time - they have just broken their small bath (which they prefer) by repeatedly throwing it on the hard floor, and they don't like the big one so much, so it's getting difficult to get them to have a proper bath at all.

Sometimes the wife tries to wash the dishes when they are out. She usually ends up regretting it though. They like to fly straight to her and go after two things - the sillicon sealant around the tap (which they want to prise off with their beaks and chew on) and her yellow gloves, which fascinate them, so of course they want to grab them with their beaks and pull on the rubber - which doesn't generally end well for her fingers and hands inside them, besides the fact that they tend to bite right through the latex so they are no longer waterproof. They also like to stick their heads under the tap and drink water, but it's rare they'll stick to just doing that. Also they get angry if carried away from the sink before they have finished having their fun (which means doing all the things we don't want them to do), and this can lead to them giving us painful little bites as our "punishment"! When they have to stay in and can't get at the water, they like to scuttle up and down the front of the cage while constantly watching us, and give us a good telling off for not letting them come and join in the fun.

If it rains, Dido gets very aggrieved, and likes to sit on her perch with feathers ruffled giving Mother Nature a good telling off for making water without her permission. She ignores us, as she has seemingly come to realise that we are not responsible for the rain.



Eddy Rodgers K said:


> Which one is Dido and which one Vivi?
> 
> Is Dido named after the mythical queen of Carthage?


Dido is the bigger one on the left, with the bright red belly. Vivi, naturally, is the other.

She certainly is named after her mythological namesake! To be more specific, she is named after the version of the character in Purcell's Dido and Aeneas, because she has _exactly_ the same overly dramatic attitude to being left alone by humans as she did to Aeneas leaving: "*Sob, wail* I suffer! It's unbearable! I will die of loneliness!" She does this if you so much as turn your back on her or leave the room for a few moments. Then when the offending person returns she is ruffling her feathers and looking angry: "You went! How dare you return! What, you think things will be the same? I can never trust you again! Bring your finger here so I can bite it!" Luckily, she has a _very_ short attention span compared to her namesake, so she forgets the indignity quite soon.

She still hasn't forgiven the wife for spending the best part of a week in hospital last month though (which she obviously did just to make a birdy suffer) - she still glares at her angrily every time she comes near her, and refuses to even take treats from her without lunging.


----------



## Dan Ante

Poor quality video but funny.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

King Arthur, A Not Inconsiderable Cat!


----------



## Guest

Sister pillows.


----------



## Becca

Early this morning I was reminded of a very great reality ... Sleep hath no enemy like an unrelenting cat ... and it goes double with a Siamese


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Here's the old 'cat in a cardboard box' trick...



Anything George O's cat Emma can do...


----------



## laurie

^^ Did the mailman leave that on your porch today? :lol: (what is it with cats & boxes, anyway?)
King Arthur is a fine-looking cat .


----------



## TurnaboutVox

That's my Beer Hawk ("Hunting out the World's Best Beers") delivery box. The cat got straight in, as he always does. Who knows why? Big cats like them too.






NB I have misled you, he isn't actually royalty, he's just called Arthur.


----------



## laurie

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's my Beer Hawk ("Hunting out the World's Best Beers") delivery box. The cat got straight in, as he always does. Who knows why? Big cats like them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB I have misled you, he isn't actually royalty, he's just called Arthur.


I'm sure that_ he_ thinks he's "King" Arthur; all cats believe that they are royalty, don't they!? :lol:

(and that's a great video, thanks for posting it!)


----------



## Guest

Lucy and Ethel enjoying a lazy Wednesday morning.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I think it's gorgeous, but Fezziwig prefers his two plush alligators, 6 fleece hammocks, packing envelopes, and worst of all--a trashbag.


----------



## JosefinaHW

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's my Beer Hawk ("Hunting out the World's Best Beers") delivery box. The cat got straight in, as he always does. Who knows why? Big cats like them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB I have misled you, he isn't actually royalty, he's just called Arthur.


I think Arthur is very regal looking. Yes, thanks for the great video: the following is my favorite treatment of the box:


----------



## George O

*Emma*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^ Emma is a very photogenic cat, George! And I like her artistic arrangements of your LP and CD covers too.


----------



## JosefinaHW

George O said:


>


A very warm welcome to the thread, Emma and George O!!! I am thrilled that you have joined us.

Emma is GORGEOUS! Talk about stunning eyes: that beautiful golden green and the pupils--it looks she drank a bottle of belladonna. What is that "bell shaped" feature above her nose? It is intriguing.

TurnaboutVox, I agree that Emma is an extremely photogenic cat!

Again, a million thanks, George O!!!


----------



## laurie

Here's my cat ... her name is Cat!


----------



## George O

Emma thanks you for your kind words.

She is 10 years old now. Here are a few pictures of her from 2007.


----------



## laurie

George O said:


>


Emma is such a pretty cat (grey cats are my favorite  ) ~ I always enjoy seeing her in your 
Current Listening photos. Along with being photogenic, she also has very fine musical tastes!


----------



## George O

Here are a couple of pictures of Emma and Maxwell, her best friend. But then again, Emma thinks she is a dog herself.


----------



## pmsummer

Great. Another thread to get sucked into.










Abby (Abbess Hildegard). I apologize for the over-wrought treatment, but it's the first I could put my hands on.

She actually prefers American Football and Auto Races to music.


----------



## Becca

Our two Siamese (Clawdya & Playla) when they were young, along with our old (18) momma cat who adopted them after we brought them home as 8 week old kittens. How the years go by ... Clawdya is now 18!

View attachment 94267


----------



## pmsummer

Sixteen year old Abby with her six month old nemesis Sally. Both semi-feral rescues.


----------



## laurie

George O said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Emma and Maxwell, her best friend. But then again, Emma thinks she is a dog herself.


Oh, they're so cute together; you can tell that they are good buddies! How old is Maxwell?


----------



## George O

laurie said:


> Oh, they're so cute together; you can tell that they are good buddies! How old is Maxwell?


Max is 6 and 1/2 years old.


----------



## JeffD

I had a finch that would chirp appreciatively when I played mandolin. Also, however, when I cut my nails, or when the clothes dryer alarm went off.


----------



## George O

Emma loves records, especially sleeping on them.




























A couple of big yawns after a big sleep on a big stack of LPs.


----------



## Annied

Several years ago, when I was living with 2 Siamese cats, they developed alter egos that appeared regularly on my website's message board and webpages. "The Boys" as they were known are no longer with me (they lived to the ripe old ages of 19½ and 20½), but their legacy is being carried on by a fellow board member.


----------



## George O

*Dogs dig Berio*


----------



## Guest

Still good buddies!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Are any of you seeing missing photos replaced with a "Photobucket Upgrade Your Account Message?" This is the first time in a couple of months that I've visited this thread and a very large number of photos have been "replaced" with the above upgrade image. When I go to the Photobucket site is says that one has to pay for 3rd party hosting. 

Wow, this is really depressing; several of us have used photobucket to post images and now unless we upgrade accounts the images will remain blanked-out!


----------



## Becca

JosefinaHW said:


> Are any of you seeing missing photos replaced with a "Photobucket Upgrade Your Account Message?" This is the first time in a couple of months that I've visited this thread and a very large number of photos have been "replaced" with the above upgrade image. When I go to the Photobucket site is says that one has to pay for 3rd party hosting.
> 
> Wow, this is really depressing; several of us have used photobucket to post images and now unless we upgrade accounts the images will remain blanked-out!


That is Photobucket, and why people who I know are moving their files away from it.


----------



## Guest

I switched from Photobucket to Google Photos.


----------



## Annied

As a lifelong cat lover, I have no pets of my own these days. For the past 9 years however, I've had a "lodger" called Kotio, who comes to stay at least once a year when his owners go on extended trips to Bulgaria. (Kotio is Bulgarian for cat.) He's completely used to life with me, systematically bosses me around and puts considerable effort, when he isn't sleeping, into training me into fitting in with his ways. It suits me beautifully, I get all of the pleasure, with none of the ties or longterm responsibility that come with owning a pet, and I love having him here. He's been here for the past 5 weeks and I have him for a further 4 weeks. The only downside is that he arrives just as the moulting season is starting. These pictures of him are a few years old now, but they might just as well have been taken in the past few days.

Just a minute, that wasn't there the last time I walked past.










What is it? And why is it lying there? I need to have a think about this.










*MY* fur? I don't believe you!










Why do I always get the blame?


----------



## Taggart

JosefinaHW said:


> Are any of you seeing missing photos replaced with a "Photobucket Upgrade Your Account Message?" This is the first time in a couple of months that I've visited this thread and a very large number of photos have been "replaced" with the above upgrade image. When I go to the Photobucket site is says that one has to pay for 3rd party hosting.
> 
> Wow, this is really depressing; several of us have used photobucket to post images and now unless we upgrade accounts the images will remain blanked-out!


This is coming up on a number of sites. One that seems to work - so far - is https://postimage.org/ See http://www.talkclassical.com/45348-posting-pictures.html for more details.

Why do I feel we're going to need our own websites?


----------



## Becca

Taggart said:


> Why do I feel we're going to need our own websites?


Speaking from experience, you really, really don't want to go down _that _path!


----------



## Vaneyes

Annied said:


> As a lifelong cat lover, I have no pets of my own these days. For the past 9 years however, I've had a "lodger" called Kotio, who comes to stay at least once a year when his owners go on extended trips to Bulgaria. (Kotio is Bulgarian for cat.) He's completely used to life with me, systematically bosses me around and puts considerable effort, when he isn't sleeping, into training me into fitting in with his ways. It suits me beautifully, I get all of the pleasure, with none of the ties or longterm responsibility that come with owning a pet, and I love having him here. He's been here for the past 5 weeks and I have him for a further 4 weeks. The only downside is that he arrives just as the moulting season is starting. These pictures of him are a few years old now, but they might just as well have been taken in the past few days.
> 
> Just a minute, that wasn't there the last time I walked past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it? And why is it lying there? I need to have a think about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MY* fur? I don't believe you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I always get the blame?


What's Bulgarian for panther?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> I like the pictures, alas I allergic cats and dog hair


my daughter has chickens and chics for sale!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I switched from Photobucket to Google Photos.


I seem to remember Ken recommending Google Photos quite awhile ago. (Thanks to Pugg, I've been using Imgur.org and PostImage.com since I started posting photos, but I suppose Ken is right in that GooglePhoto won't be disappearing any time soon.)

For people not upgrading Photobucket, is there any way we can replace the images in each corresponding post? I suppose the Edit function would have to be turned on and extended and that is all an investment of too much time...... Alas, all those wonderful images.....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Annied said:


> As a lifelong cat lover, I have no pets of my own these days. For the past 9 years however, I've had a "lodger" called Kotio, who comes to stay at least once a year when his owners go on extended trips to Bulgaria. (Kotio is Bulgarian for cat.) He's completely used to life with me, systematically bosses me around and puts considerable effort, when he isn't sleeping, into training me into fitting in with his ways. It suits me beautifully, I get all of the pleasure, with none of the ties or longterm responsibility that come with owning a pet, and I love having him here. He's been here for the past 5 weeks and I have him for a further 4 weeks. The only downside is that he arrives just as the moulting season is starting. These pictures of him are a few years old now, but they might just as well have been taken in the past few days.
> 
> Just a minute, that wasn't there the last time I walked past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it? And why is it lying there? I need to have a think about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MY* fur? I don't believe you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I always get the blame?


Thank you very much for sharing these photos, Annied.

I also REALLY envy the fact that you live in both NE England and Bavaria!!!


----------



## Becca

JosefinaHW said:


> I also REALLY envy the fact that you live in both NE England and Bavaria!!!


Having grown up in the NW of England, I wouldn't be too, too sure about the first part of that statement


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I seem to remember Ken recommending Google Photos quite awhile ago. (Thanks to Pugg, I've been using Imgur.org and PostImage.com since I started posting photos, but I suppose Ken is right in that GooglePhoto won't be disappearing any time soon.)
> 
> For people not upgrading Photobucket, is there any way we can replace the images in each corresponding post? I suppose the Edit function would have to be turned on and extended and that is all an investment of too much time...... Alas, all those wonderful images.....


I don't think so, if George O has removed them from his account, they are lost forever except for Gorge gumshield who must have them on his own files.


----------



## Annied

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you very much for sharing these photos, Annied.
> 
> I also REALLY envy the fact that you live in both NE England and Bavaria!!!


You're welcome. I quite often get that longsuffering look of disdain that you see in the final pic!

I still pinch myself as I can't quite believe I can be so lucky as to spend my time in 2 such lovely parts of the world. I have a long sandy beach almost on my doorstep in the UK and the mountains surrounding me in Bavaria. I don't think I'll ever take either of them for granted.


----------



## Guest

Three years ago today we brought these cuties (Lucy and Ethel) home from the Yolo County Shelter. They have enriched our lives beyond measure.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Three years ago today we brought these cuties (Lucy and Ethel) home from the Yolo County Shelter. They have enriched our lives beyond measure.


Thank you for posting! I celebrate the girls every day.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> Jazz by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> Our cocker Jazz, 14 years old and still surprisingly OK for his age.


Belated Happy 15th Birthday!!! (I love this photo of the two of you.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

A juvenile groundhog has moved into the animal garden! He's been here a week now and he seems to be very happy.


----------



## Guest

I just came across this picture of Lucy and Ethel...don't think I've shared it before. They had just come from their first visit to the vet.


----------



## Joe B

Our dog Precious; aka: P-1, Goobie, Goobie the Wonder Dog, Goober. The sweetest dog I've ever had. Our cats groom her and two of them snuggle up to her to sleep. Walking her along the Quinebaug River is my "moving meditation."







click to enlarge


----------



## Guest

Lucy is checking out our new marble kitchen table. (or perhaps waiting to be served...)


----------



## EdwardBast

This bear was my competitor in gathering blueberries a couple of weeks ago:









Broad-winged hawks were on the hunt above an escarpment I was traversing today:









My best recent citing was a peregrine falcon on the summit of a local peak but I wasn't fast enough to get a shot.


----------



## EdwardBast

Actually, I think that one is a turkey vulture. ^ ^ ^


----------



## JosefinaHW

EdwardBast said:


> This bear was my competitor in gathering blueberries a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 96772
> 
> 
> Broad-winged hawks were on the hunt above an escarpment I was traversing today:
> 
> View attachment 96773
> 
> 
> My best recent citing was a peregrine falcon on the summit of a local peak but I wasn't fast enough to get a shot.


Have you seen any live fishers yet?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Joe B said:


> Our dog Precious; aka: P-1, Goobie, Goobie the Wonder Dog, Goober. The sweetest dog I've ever had. Our cats groom her and two of them snuggle up to her to sleep. Walking her along the Quinebaug River is my "moving meditation."
> 
> View attachment 96738
> click to enlarge


She is beautiful! I am glad that someone else freely admits they have over three words for their companion animal's name.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Lucy is checking out our new marble kitchen table. (or perhaps waiting to be served...)


That is just too cute!

I have a request. When you get the time would you please re-post the photo of the girls in the bath with the hygienic paper roll.


----------



## JosefinaHW

The new groundhog isn't the slightest bit interested in carrots, green beans or broccoli. Some of the squirrels are eating the carrots I put out for him and he is eating peanuts in the shell! ....peanuts in the shell ?!?

Lousy picture but you get the idea:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig thinks that I am spending far too much time watching the groundhog, so an extra hour of playtime it is.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> That is just too cute!
> 
> I have a request. When you get the time would you please re-post the photo of the girls in the bath with the hygienic paper roll.


Of course!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Of course!


Thank you, Kontrapunctus. Those EARS, the little squint, and the two wayward kibbles are just wonderful! LOL


----------



## Joe B

Kontrapunctus said:


> Of course!


I'd love to see a video of these cuties after you've put an empty bag on the floor. I can only imagine the antics that would occur.


----------



## Joe B

JosefinaHW said:


> She is beautiful! I am glad that someone else freely admits they have over three words for their companion animal's name.


Oh yes, but what's tough to come up with is the unique songs for each cat and dog which we've had over the years. Hard to believe, but at one time we had seven rescue cats and two rescue dogs at the same time. And of course each had to have their own song, which I know they knew was there's. Thank God where we were living we had the space.....but that's probably why they came to us in the first place.


----------



## Pugg

Kedi - Official U.S. Trailer - Oscilloscope Laboratories 
Special for cat lovers, got raving reviews.


----------



## EdwardBast

JosefinaHW said:


> Have you seen any live fishers yet?


I've seen two fishers. The first, seen from 100 feet away, was in its dark coat on the bank of a little stream. It ran off as soon as it was aware of my presence. I had no idea what it was and had to ask a neighbor. The second was in its tawny coat. I was moving up the summit ridge of a local mountain. Looking to my left I saw the fisher whip down the trunk of a tree, its front end heading off behind the tree while the back end was still moving toward the ground - like a Slinky. The total time for both sightings was probably less than five seconds.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Joe B said:


> Oh yes, but what's tough to come up with is the unique songs for each cat and dog which we've had over the years. Hard to believe, but at one time we had seven rescue cats and two rescue dogs at the same time. And of course each had to have their own song, which I know they knew was there's. Thank God where we were living we had the space.....but that's probably why they came to us in the first place.


Sorry I didn't realize you had made another post, Joe. I can definitely believe that you had 7 cats and 2 dogs. If my sister and mother didn't threaten to throw us all off a cliff, I'd have multiple woodchucks, dogs, ferrets, chipmunks, squirrels, skunks, chinchillas, etc... coming and going as they please. I remember the first time I saw the approx. $150 waterproof and heated outdoor "cat" house in the Hammacher Schleemer catalog. LOL--well it's funny now--I suggested it would be fabulous to have them all lined up outside on the deck for the wildlife....


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Kedi - Official U.S. Trailer - Oscilloscope Laboratories
> Special for cat lovers, got raving reviews.


(Again, I apologize for not seeing this post--didn't receive any e-mail that these posts were made in this thread.)

I'm going to watch the full documentary, Pugg, thank you for posting * BUT* I cannot tolerate anybody busting on the dogs, My Friend! Grrrrrrr....


----------



## JosefinaHW

EdwardBast said:


> I've seen two fishers. The first, seen from 100 feet away, was in its dark coat on the bank of a little stream. It ran off as soon as it was aware of my presence. I had no idea what it was and had to ask a neighbor. The second was in its tawny coat. I was moving up the summit ridge of a local mountain. Looking to my left I saw the fisher whip down the trunk of a tree, its front end heading off behind the tree while the back end was still moving toward the ground - like a Slinky. The total time for both sightings was probably less than five seconds.


I apologize for the late reply.... "Lucky, Bloody, You!!!" Have you considered setting up a few night-vision-enabled, motion activated game cameras?

I finally saw a live porcupine in the wild. I was on the road to my campsite on Memorial Day Weekend and I saw four adults along the same stretch of road about 2:00 AM--I couldn't get over the size and apparent strength of their rear legs--amazing. Someone at the camp saw a fisher attack a fawn in front of its mother this year, I won't go into the details, but the fisher won.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Kontrapunctus said:


>


How about this:








(from a kid's picture book I wrote about 15 years ago)


----------



## Art Rock

Jazz (2002-2017)

Goodbye dear friend.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Oh, dear. Sorry for your loss, Art Rock.


----------



## Judith

Although I love animals, don't have one as haven't the commitment for one. Next door has a cat that looks a bit like a dalmation. He comes into our flat and makes himself quite at home. Walks on the table, sits on settee and walk on bed!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 97596
> 
> Jazz (2002-2017)
> 
> Goodbye dear friend.


I am so sorry for your loss, Art Rock.


----------



## JosefinaHW

When you are ready I hope you will share many stories and photos with us.


----------



## Joe B

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 97596
> 
> Jazz (2002-2017)
> 
> Goodbye dear friend.


So sorry for your loss. It's easy to say, but just focus on all the joy Jazz brought into your life.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the reactions, much appreciated. I'll post a few older pics once in awhile the coming time. One of my faves (he must have been 2-3 at the time):


So happy by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## Merl

This little ball of furry destruction is Tokai. She is one year old and has systematically wrecked my home. After scratching and pulling the wallpaper off the bedroom, stairs and hall wall she pulled all the sealant out of every window in the house. Not content with that she destroyed a few hundred pounds worth of dining chairs, a very expensive leather settee, several good curtains and a few bedcovers. Now she has stopped trashing the gaff and contents herself assaulting our two other cats and terrorising all the cats in the local neighbourhood. She may look cute but she is hell on earth. Add to this her incessant whining cos she is constantly hungry and you have the most troublesome cat I have ever owned.


----------



## Art Rock

My wife posted this picture just now in FaceBook. Some time during the last five years. Jazz with one of her older art works.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> Thanks for the reactions, much appreciated. I'll post a few older pics once in awhile the coming time. One of my faves (he must have been 2-3 at the time):
> 
> 
> So happy by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


What a wonderful image. His eyes speak volumes. 

Thank you VERY much for sharing.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 97627
> 
> 
> My wife posted this picture just now in FaceBook. Some time during the last five years. Jazz with one of her older art works.


He looks tired in this photo but I love all those silver curls. Did you have to brush his coat everyday so the curls wouldn't knot up too much? I was owned by a Newfie many years ago and I had to brush his coat everyday, sometimes twice a day to keep the knots under control.... tremendous amount of quality time together. 

I hope you will continue to share more photos.

(P.S. Your wife's tryptych reminds me of a beautiful creek with gentle waterfalls. Please give her my condolences, Art Rock.)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> This little ball of furry destruction is Tokai. She is one year old and has systematically wrecked my home. After scratching and pulling the wallpaper off the bedroom, stairs and hall wall she pulled all the sealant out of every window in the house. Not content with that she destroyed a few hundred pounds worth of dining chairs, a very expensive leather settee, several good curtains and a few bedcovers. Now she has stopped trashing the gaff and contents herself assaulting our two other cats and terrorising all the cats in the local neighbourhood. She may look cute but she is hell on earth. Add to this her incessant whining cos she is constantly hungry and you have the most troublesome cat I have ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 97601


'Love those eyes and that TAIL! The characters, hot numbers and hellions have a special place in my heart--non-human and human.... Right now I have a juvenile squirrel in my animal garden that is constantly causing trouble of one sort or another. He's the smallest squirrel out there and he is absolutely fearless: he (and yes he is a he) jumps right on the groundhog to steal the peanut the groundly is eating; he is constantly leaping as if he were a chinchilla--bouncing off the wall into the large "bird" bath and spilling out half of the water; digging in every flower pot on the deck--the whole plant or basket shakes as if we were experiencing a powerful earthquake.... 

'very glad to have another character join the TC menagerie


----------



## Art Rock

JosefinaHW said:


> He looks tired in this photo but I love all those silver curls. Did you have to brush his coat everyday so the curls wouldn't knot up too much? I was owned by a Newfie many years ago and I had to brush his coat everyday, sometimes twice a day to keep the knots under control.... tremendous amount of quality time together.
> 
> I hope you will continue to share more photos.


Surprisingly, no. Once in a while I cut off a bit if it stuck together. He was washed and groomed every 2 months. More pics will come.



> Please give her my condolences, Art Rock.)


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Art Rock

Sleeping on my shoe by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

This was his favourite way of sleeping - his head on one of my shoes.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> Sleeping on my shoe by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> This was his favourite way of sleeping - his head on one of my shoes.


How wonderful! That's love.


----------



## Merl

Tokai whinging, as usual. Pesky cat but adorable.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> Tokai whinging, as usual. Pesky cat but adorable.
> 
> View attachment 97875


I think we are soul mates--looks like me most of the day.


----------



## Guest

I have searched all over and can't find Lucy...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have searched all over and can't find Lucy...


LOL! I think my heart just stopped for a few seconds: looked up from my paperwork and saw your post flash by in an e-mail notice.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Since I'm on here now.... Fezziwig is five years old this week. He has almost finished growing in his winter coat of fur, so he is especially handsome.


----------



## laurie

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have searched all over and can't find Lucy...


My cat used to do that all the time .... until my grandson accidentally sat on her! 
Luckily, Cat is a very big cat, & Jack is a very small boy, so no one was hurt (well, except for Cat's feelings, :lol: !)


----------



## Merl

We've had a terrible day. Our little, fluffy, destructive, whiny, bossy, cuddly and beautiful cat, Tokai (who I was only talking about last week on here) was run over and killed last night, on the same stretch of road where we lost our old cat, Riff (2 years previously). Absolutely heartbroken. Tokai was only a year old, last month, and not even fully grown. So sad.


----------



## Guest

Merl, my heart aches for you.


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> We've had a terrible day. Our little, fluffy, destructive, whiny, bossy, cuddly and beautiful cat, Tokai (who I was only talking about last week on here) was run over and killed last night, on the same stretch of road where we lost our old cat, Riff (2 years previously). Absolutely heartbroken. Tokai was only a year old, last month, and not even fully grown. So sad.


That's absolutely awful. My sympathies.


----------



## Art Rock

Today I threw out Jazz' old blankets. It's still difficult.

From when he was a young doggie (about 1 year old, when we lived in France):


----------



## Joe B

Merl said:


> We've had a terrible day. Our little, fluffy, destructive, whiny, bossy, cuddly and beautiful cat, Tokai (who I was only talking about last week on here) was run over and killed last night, on the same stretch of road where we lost our old cat, Riff (2 years previously). Absolutely heartbroken. Tokai was only a year old, last month, and not even fully grown. So sad.
> 
> View attachment 98142


I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking to lose any member of the family.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> We've had a terrible day. Our little, fluffy, destructive, whiny, bossy, cuddly and beautiful cat, Tokai (who I was only talking about last week on here) was run over and killed last night, on the same stretch of road where we lost our old cat, Riff (2 years previously). Absolutely heartbroken. Tokai was only a year old, last month, and not even fully grown. So sad.
> 
> View attachment 98142
> [/Q
> UOTE]
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, Merl.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> We've had a terrible day. Our little, fluffy, destructive, whiny, bossy, cuddly and beautiful cat, Tokai (who I was only talking about last week on here) was run over and killed last night, on the same stretch of road where we lost our old cat, Riff (2 years previously). Absolutely heartbroken. Tokai was only a year old, last month, and not even fully grown. So sad.
> 
> View attachment 98142


I am not asking for any of the details, Merl, I just hope with all my heart that it was a very quick end.

Bear Hug,

Josefina and Fezziwig


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> Today I threw out Jazz' old blankets. It's still difficult.
> 
> From when he was a young doggie (about 1 year old, when we lived in France):
> 
> View attachment 98149


Thank you for posting this wonderful photo, Art Rock.

If our experiences are in anyway alike, I know that it is still difficult.

My best wishes to you and your wife.

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Merl

That little, fluffy nuisance of a cat has left a hole I'm struggling to fill. She was a massive character. And yes it was a very quick end. She was sideswiped, trying to cross the road.


----------



## Art Rock

Jazz after the rain by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

all wrapped up and no place to go (after having been out in a rainstorm).


----------



## laurie

Merl said:


> That little, fluffy nuisance of a cat has left a hole I'm struggling to fill. She was a massive character....


 I'm so sorry.


----------



## laurie

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 97596
> 
> Jazz (2002-2017)
> 
> Goodbye dear friend.


I just went back & found this ... oh, Art Rock, I'm _so_ sorry to learn about Jazz. 
I know that your happy memories of him, & knowing what a good life you gave him,
will help a little in your grief, but, _damn_ ... it's just so _ hard_ to lose them, isn't it?
They leave such an empty place in your heart, & your everyday life ....


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> How about this:
> 
> View attachment 97544
> 
> (from a kid's picture book I wrote about 15 years ago)


I'd like to know more about your book!


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> I'd like to know more about your book!


It was a writing project in a graduate class for "Elementary Literature." Never published, it was just presented in class with a copy to the professor.
The book is about my cat Max; aka "Maximus Riley". I found Max as a starving little kitten on the streets of a small city in CT. We instantly made a connection and I took him home. We got to share several years together before he died tragically. The book was an attempt to honor his spirit, a means to process his loss, and a requirement to keep my 4.0 average.


----------



## Merl

We were unsure whether to get another cat after tragically losing our 1 year old kitty, Tokai, last week but we were offered this little fluffy kitten today and neither of us could resist her. She's called Aria and she's 11 weeks old. Gibson and Fender are sat outside having a bit of a sulk at the moment but they'll get used to her. Let's hope she lasts longer than our last cat.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Those ears, eyes and PAWS are OUTSTANDING. Congratulations on your and our new addition!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Merl said:


> We were unsure whether to get another cat after tragically losing our 1 year old kitty, Tokai, last week but we were offered this little fluffy kitten today and neither of us could resist her. She's called Aria and she's 11 weeks old. Gibson and Fender are sat outside having a bit of a sulk at the moment but they'll get used to her. Let's hope she lasts longer than our last cat.
> 
> View attachment 98327


Merl, what is the story with that road? Is it very close to the house? If not, what do you think is drawing the animals to cross it? I know they can be terribly costly but did you consider fencing off a part of your property as an enclosed exercise/exploration/play area--fill it with enough bushes, small trees, and other things and you could have a fabulous "animal" park.


----------



## Merl

JosefinaHW said:


> Merl, what is the story with that road? Is it very close to the house? If not, what do you think is drawing the animals to cross it? I know they can be terribly costly but did you consider fencing off a part of your property as an enclosed exercise/exploration/play area--fill it with enough bushes, small trees, and other things and you could have a fabulous "animal" park.


Unfortunately the road in question is about 400m away at the side of our complex of houses. Our other 2 cats steer well away from it (they rarely wander more than 200m away and are naturally more timid in temperament). What draws the more adventurous cats over to the other side of the road is a small wooded area which has all sorts of small, furry rodents running around it - a perfect, quiet hunting ground for a practising and more experienced mouser. Riff and Tokai (the 2 cats who were knocked down) discovered this little palce of pleasure and frequented it often. It took Riff 4 years to make the wrong call and try and cross the road at the wrong time (she had been succesfully bringing 2 or 3 mice a week back home since the first month she started going out). Unfortunately Tokai was a little less roadwise and after 2 weeks of intense mousing (in which time she brought back practically a mouse a night) she decided to try and cross in front of a car doing about 50mph (it's a wide, straight road) and failed to make it. There's very little we can do to stop the cats heading over there and going mousing - we just have to hope that little Aria isn't gonna be a wandering mouser. If so we must accept that she will at some time make a bad call and become roadkill. Other than that my friend has advised tnat we fit all our cats with high-visibility vests or train them to reach up their little paws and push the button on the pedestrian crossing a little further up to enjoy safe passage to the land of mice, voles, birds, bats and assorted rodents.

I cannot imagine little Aria wanting to dress as the cat below but we will see.


----------



## Ingélou

My niece's dog - bought as a 'pedigree cocker spaniel' puppy, but it was soon clear that Mum had had a secret lover. By that time Lily had melted everyone's hearts, so after a small refund, they kept her. Some thirteen years on, she is still well-beloved. What a character - 'Age cannot wither her, not custom stale her infinite variety.'


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> My niece's dog - bought as a 'pedigree cocker spaniel' puppy, but it was soon clear that Mum had had a secret lover. By that time Lily had melted everyone's hearts, so after a small refund, they kept her. Some thirteen years on, she is still well-beloved. What a character - 'Age cannot wither her, not custom stale her infinite variety.'


Thank you for sharing, Ingelou. She still looks a great deal like our Jazz.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig loves cottage cheese!

I think I mentioned this before but Fezzi turned five the first week in October.


----------



## Mowgli

Our 6 year old Sato named Midnight Lightning
She waited until I gave it to her. She's just checking it out.








Good girl.








Midnight loves this post!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mowgli said:


> Our 6 year old Sato named Midnight Lightning
> She waited until I gave it to her. She's just checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight loves this post!


 A very warm welcome to TC, Mowgli and Midnight Lightning! I am glad you quickly found your way to this thread. Post as many photos and stories as you have time for, please.

I'm not familiar with the Sato breed; I'll do so reading, but I LOVE those ears!


----------



## Mowgli

Thanks Jose

http://allsatorescue.org/


----------



## JosefinaHW

I was send this photo of my niece with a request to come over and spend the rest of the day with the pups.... :lol:










For new readers, my niece is a grey weimaraner and my nephew is a blue.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy Thanksgiving to all TC members and their owners! Some of us are already hibernating (or would like to be) but we all wish you the very best.


----------



## JosefinaHW

posting via my phone... oh what a joy... Many thanks to Taggart for substituting an even better image of the marmots for me! I thought that since the photo I posted originally noted that is was not my personal photo all would be okay. If I can ever get back on to my PC I will post photos of the three woodchucks/groundlies/marmots that are hibernating right now around and under the animal gardens at my house.


----------



## Mowgli

Midnight Lightning's a Haydnhead


----------



## JosefinaHW

Yesterday I was "puppy" sitting and the Christmas tree was already decorated.










The dogs nightly routine is to snuggle under 8 or nine blankets and two sleeping bags.

Azure










Azure will let me read on the sofa for awhile, but Gracyn......










Thank goodness for audiobooks!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Whoever asked if a tree falls in the forest with nobody (person?) around, does it make a sound, may have never stepped out of the classroom and went out into the wilderness. This was taken earlier this morning around sunrise at a buffalo enclosure in Manitoba. Nobody else was around, and I'm sure these trees and creatures would still be around if I wasn't.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Phil loves classical said:


> Whoever asked if a tree falls in the forest with nobody (person?) around, does it make a sound, may have never stepped out of the classroom and went out into the wilderness. This was taken earlier this morning around sunrise at a buffalo enclosure in Manitoba. Nobody else was around, and I'm sure these trees and creatures would still be around if I wasn't.
> 
> View attachment 99820


A very warm welcome to you and the buffaloes, Phil! I began this thread at first thinking that people would post pictures and stories about "pets", but I am very closely connected to wildlife, too. Right now three marmots are hibernating beneath my "breezeway." Every time I go from my kitchen, out to the breezeway and out the sliding glass doors to the deck, I'm walking "over" those groundhogs! There are also little shrews who have made their nests somewhere under there and then at least 12 squirrels come running down the trees the minute they start to see my moving from the kitchen to the door. So, if buffaloes are in your backyard or very-extended back yard, they are most certainly welcome in this thread! I will also try and resurrect the "Nature" thread if I can find it again in case you prefer to post there in the future, but again, the non-human animals in my life could include the cows I drive pass almost everyday, etc., etc..

Several years ago I was in Fargo, North Dakota, for work from two days after Thanksgiving until the week before Christmas. During the weekends instead of flying back to D.C. I took the opportunity to drive throughout North Dakota and South Dakota. At first I was incredibly disappointed that it was the first year in decades or something that they had no snow throughout most of this time, but it enabled me to travel the very long distances to Theodore Roosevelt National Park--both North and South Divisions and that's where I saw free-ranging buffaloes for the first time. Amazing. Even more stunning for me were the free ranging antelopes that I would see all along the drive to Mt Rushmore and Speerfish Canyon. Not that the antelopes were more beautiful than the buffaloes--it's just that it was the first time I saw them out there free in the open.

Another amazing moment was when I arrived at the Badlands and I got out of the car to take my first look in the open air. I could hear tremendous amounts of "clicking" or "chirping." I looked a little more carefully and there were hundreds and hundreds of prairie dogs in the "field" across from the Badlands. I know these are very social animals and there wasn't another human to be seen, so I think I also made their day by making an appearance. Awesome.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig, Gracyn, Azure, The Wildlife and I wish you all a Very Happy Christmas Season.... don't forget all those partridges, geese, cows and our companion animal friends who are now waiting for us in a joyous place!

Let the celebrations begin!


----------



## Guest

Lucy and Ethel wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest

Another Merry Christmas from Lucy and Ethel.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Lucy and Ethel wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


Warm Greetings, Kontrapunctus. I am not able to view either of the photos you have posted (one in a PM and the one in this Post #368). I can see the image of the video. Do you are anyone else have any idea why I cannot see either the photos or a link to the photos? I have changed all my personal security settings to High Danger, but I can still see all the other photos.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Warm Greetings, Kontrapunctus. I am not able to view either of the photos you have posted (one in a PM and the one in this Post #368). I can see the image of the video. Do you are anyone else have any idea why I cannot see either the photos or a link to the photos? I have changed all my personal security settings to High Danger, but I can still see all the other photos.
> 
> Thanks.


Which browser are you using? I can't see them with Firefox, but they are there with Chrome and Edge. I have no idea what's been going on with Firefox--it seems all of their "updates" cause more problems!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Which browser are you using? I can't see them with Firefox, but they are there with Chrome and Edge. I have no idea what's been going on with Firefox--it seems all of their "updates" cause more problems!


I will experiment by logging in on different browsers and I'll let you know. Thanks for responding.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus, I can't see them in either Chrome or IE.


----------



## Guest

Christmas is exhausting for everyone! (She woke up and fell asleep again in mid-stretch!)


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Kontrapunctus, I can't see them in either Chrome or IE.


Well, that's beyond my pay grade--sorry!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, that's beyond my pay grade--sorry!


LOL I can see the image you just posted. Does that mean that the problem on the other images rests on your end?


----------



## Taggart

Re images - I can see the second in firefox, chrome and IE. The video depends on flash and java settings which is par for the course. I did see the first image when you first put it up but it's now gone. Using reply with quote it seems to be on some sort of Google+ image server. If I go to the actual image I get a no entry symbol.


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> LOL I can see the image you just posted. Does that mean that the problem on the other images rests on your end?


It might. All is well at the moment while I'm using Chrome.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, that's beyond my pay grade--sorry!


It happen here also in the PM you send me, the answer was yes by the way.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> It happen here also in the PM you send me, the answer was yes by the way.


 I was using Firefox when I sent the PM.


----------



## Guest

Fresh off the press>


----------



## Guest

And this is his nemesis.


----------



## Guest

That's OK, Lucy, I don't want to put my guitar away.










We are not sure how Ethel managed to pull back the bedspread...or why.


----------



## pmsummer

I hear twang!


----------



## Taggart

Seen on facebook


----------



## Guest

That is so funny.


It's a lot simpler in Cat World thankfully, because...well...rules and cats....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> That is so funny.
> 
> It's a lot simpler in Cat World thankfully, because...well...rules and cats....


We've only managed to enforce:

1. No cat is to be permitted to remain between the covers of a human's bed once found there.

2. No cat is permitted to run across the kitchen table top without being severely chastised for it.

We've had 4 cats - No. 2, Thomasina (1994-2012), committed both crimes on a regular basis, inevitably encouraged by her human enabler, our daughter!


----------



## Guest

We also manage to enforce two rules with our cats.

1. You can't have any more crunchies just yet.

2. Oh go on then, just a few.


----------



## Art Rock

Taggart said:


> Seen on facebook


We went straight to #3 of that list, and managed to stay there.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> We went straight to #3 of that list, and managed to stay there.


Impossible!!! We went straight to #10 and have stayed there. 

Any possibilities that very soon we will be seeing photos of a puppy or two, Art Rock?


----------



## Art Rock

JosefinaHW said:


> Any possibilities that very soon we will be seeing photos of a puppy or two, Art Rock?


Nope, not for a few years at least. Other priorities in life (such as flying together to Shanghai this autumn, my first visit since 2011 to my wife's original hometown).

It does bring to mind when be got Jazz at a farm in Normandy (where we lived at the time) in 2002. They still had two puppies from the most recent litter, and it was difficult not to take both......


----------



## Guest

Campaign to get the UK government to help stop air gun attacks on cats (half of which are fatal)

Thanks if you can add your voice :tiphat:

https://cats.e-activist.com/page/17714/action/1


----------



## Merl

Poor Gibson was cold, last week.


----------



## Merl

And little Aria is getting bigger (but not much bigger).


----------



## Art Rock

My wife has dug up a few more shots of our sorely missed Jazz. This one was shot in Amsterdam, about 10 years ago.


----------



## laurie

Art Rock said:


> My wife has dug up a few more shots of our sorely missed Jazz. This one was shot in Amsterdam, about 10 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 101784


Aww ~ how happy & content he looks! Jazz was obviously a very well-loved (& spoiled?!  ) pooch.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Art Rock said:


> My wife has dug up a few more shots of our sorely missed Jazz. This one was shot in Amsterdam, about 10 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 101784


Two EXTREMELY ATTRACTIVE males!


----------



## The Deacon




----------



## The Deacon




----------



## Guest

This photo of Lucy and Ethel popped up as a "memory" on Facebook today. Lucy isn't always dignified, but she sure is cute!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> This photo of Lucy and Ethel popped up as a "memory" on Facebook today. Lucy isn't always dignified, but she sure is cute!


Gorgeous Photo! Many Thanks.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Arthur at 6 years.










Sitting atop the sofa he has single-handedly done so much to destroy.










All the better to eat you with...


----------



## Guest

He looks a Troublesome Creature.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Like most cats I've known, a lovable rogue. He's very affectionate, but he can't half exploit his environment. He's the only one of our four cats who I've had to expel repeatedly from the inside of the fridge.

And yes, he's very troublesome to anyone smaller than himself. One of our neighbours wrote us a letter of complaint about him a few years ago alleging bullying of her cat and describing him as a "vicious beast - aren't you afraid of what he might do?!" Needless to say, said vicious beast is stretched across my lap asleep at present, as he often is.


----------



## Guest

The previous person to have Moonbear kicked him out because he "went feral." I must admit this concerns me every time I'm cradling him in my arms and kissing his soft furry head.


----------



## Capeditiea

*nods, this shall be the post i look at while listening to Carlos Chavez. (who shares a birthday with me.) 


---edited

*dies from cuteness overload.


----------



## Merl

After we lost Tokai, last year, I never thought any other cat would fill that little gap but Aria has done so. She's got a wonderful nature, is incredibly cuddly and cute and doesn't destroy the house (as Tokai did - 1 bed, 1 settee, door frames, wallpaper, etc).


----------



## JosefinaHW

TurnaboutVox said:


> Arthur at 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting atop the sofa he has single-handedly done so much to destroy.


Happy Belated Birthday to Arthur! I agree with Dogen, he definitely looks like a number. :devil:

Besides me, there are always several characters out there in my animal garden. Right now the juvenile groundhog that moved in late last summer takes the cake. He LOVES peanuts in the shell and baby carrots. He breaks the shells, but he prefers un-shelled peanuts to the shelled peanuts in the No Mess "Bird" Food. (Makes me very suspicious of the quality of that food despite it costing $10/pound.) Right now, he not only eats almost all day long; he is out there eating anytime between 1:30 and 3:30 A.M. Twenty-seven degrees F., nine inches of snow... he's out there and he is not obese. 

P.S. I hope you are feeling better, T-Vox.


----------



## Merl

Looks like Aria won't be having any little kitties of her own after a trip to the V-E-T. She wasn't happy going in the cat-carrier and after a prolonged battle and one escape (where she broke the cat-carrier door) I finally bundled our starfish-like cat off to be neutered. She's home, a bit spaced out, sporting a big bald patch and not in a good mood. Poor girl.

View attachment 102625


----------



## Merl

Little Aria has finally stepped out into the great outdoors. First time out since she was neutered. She was a bit frightened but that's OK. I don't want to lose another cat on the busy main road.


----------



## Barbebleu

dogen said:


> Campaign to get the UK government to help stop air gun attacks on cats (half of which are fatal)
> 
> Thanks if you can add your voice :tiphat:
> 
> https://cats.e-activist.com/page/17714/action/1


I personally would take an airgun to the perpetrators of such acts. If you'll harm an animal then you'll harm a person. No place for these people in society. Sound of blood boiling!!


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Looks like Aria won't be having any little kitties of her own after a trip to the V-E-T. She wasn't happy going in the cat-carrier and after a prolonged battle and one escape (where she broke the cat-carrier door) I finally bundled our starfish-like cat off to be neutered. She's home, a bit spaced out, sporting a big bald patch and not in a good mood. Poor girl.
> 
> View attachment 102625


----------



## znapschatz

My wife has a friend Karen who lives with a menagerie including three small dogs, all of whom follow her around constantly. When Karen is in the kitchen, they are in the kitchen, likewise living room, bedroom and even lavatory. Accordingly, Karen has given them names that suit their quirk, and likes to tell people: "Shirley, Goodness and Mercy shall follow me all the days of my life," leaving the rest of the 23d Psalm for some time in the future (a distant one, we hope  ).


----------



## LezLee

znapschatz said:


> My wife has a friend Karen who lives with a menagerie including three small dogs, all of whom follow her around constantly. When Karen is in the kitchen, they are in the kitchen, likewise living room, bedroom and even lavatory. Accordingly, Karen has given them names that suit their quirk, and likes to tell people: "Shirley, Goodness and Mercy shall follow me all the days of my life," leaving the rest of the 23d Psalm for some time in the future (a distant one, we hope  ).


A friend of mine called his cat Ceremony so he could tell people not to stand on him.......


----------



## JosefinaHW

The juvenile groundhog that moved into the den under the deck last summer is a female. Today, the first of three (+?) absolutely amazingly wondrous pups emerged from the den out into the garden!!!  Photos may follow.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Really bad photos, but at least I have two photos of two of the three juvenile groundhogs. (I have a hunch a fourth is going to emerge from the den very soon.)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

These are some friends of mine:

View attachment 105026
View attachment 105025
View attachment 105024


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Here are a few more of my friends:

View attachment 105043
View attachment 105041
View attachment 105042


They're very nice guys, but they're always fighting.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

And more of my friends:

View attachment 105046
View attachment 105045
View attachment 105044


I also have crow friends, blue jay friends, chickadee friends and various other friends.


----------



## Guest

Time for a picture of Moonbear.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I don't like cats. They kill my friends.

Surprisingly, I saw a cat just like Moonbear, peeking out of my forest at me a few days ago (I'm not joking). I told him to get lost.


----------



## laurie

dogen said:


> Time for a picture of Moonbear.


He's cute, dogen ~ what a great name!


----------



## Guest

laurie said:


> He's cute, dogen ~ what a great name!


He is. 

I love the name too.


----------



## Guest

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> I don't like cats. They kill my friends.
> 
> Surprisingly, I saw a cat just like Moonbear, peeking out of my forest at me a few days ago (I'm not joking). I told him to get lost.


Well, there goes a beautiful friendship.  Please be assured that Moonbear is not so inclined. The bird would have to walk into his mouth whilst yawning.

You have your own forest? I only have a small garden. Hardly a garden really.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

dogen said:


> Well, there goes a beautiful friendship.  Please be assured that Moonbear is not so inclined. The bird would have to walk into his mouth whilst yawning.
> 
> You have your own forest? I only have a small garden. Hardly a garden really.


Yes, I have my own forest. I'm very pleased about it. I even have my own pond, my own creek and my own oceanfront beach. It sure beats my previous .001 acre micro-lot-urban-super-controlled-hyper-managed-super-BS-non-property. I now have 10 acres of freedom (well... semi-freedom).


----------



## laurie

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Yes, I have my own forest. I'm very pleased about it. I even have my own pond, my own creek and my own oceanfront beach.


I cannot tell you how jealous I am!


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

laurie said:


> I cannot tell you how jealous I am!


Don't be too jealous. I'm on the _east_ coast - and that means I have plenty of *mosquitoes* to deal with. _I hate mosquitoes!_ One of the best things about being on the west coast was the _lack_ of mosquitoes. I spend most of my time trying to figure out how to kill those sons of bitches. I spend the rest of my time trying to find out how to commit genocide on the "cluster fly" åssholes that infiltrate my house every fall.


----------



## laurie

Meet my Maggie. She's a Welsh Corgi / Golden Retriever mix, & just the sweetest dog ever 
Here she is right after getting a dose of eyedrops ~ she was recently diagnosed with glaucoma, & has lost quite a bit of her vision; it's impossible to really know how much, but thankfully, she's managing very well & is still her normal, happy self.
She requires 2 different (_ridiculously_ expensive) eyedrops, 4 times per day, (forever!) to preserve what vision is left, & to keep her pain-free.


----------



## Guest

Oooh Maggie....I'm on anti-glaucoma drops now so I feel for you. She looks happy and loved. 


PS your shelves need tidying.


----------



## laurie

dogen said:


> Oooh Maggie....I'm on anti-glaucoma drops now so I feel for you. *She looks** happy and loved*.


Yes, she is 



> PS your shelves need tidying.


 Yes, they do!  But ~ you should see the shelves that are _out of my grandson's reach!_
I'm sure you've never seen such a shining example of perfect, dust-free neatness & creative artistic display as those upper shelves! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Little Aria has finally stepped out into the great outdoors. First time out since she was neutered. She was a bit frightened but that's OK. I don't want to lose another cat on the busy main road.
> 
> View attachment 103024


Good grief Merl, you could clean your chimney with that tail! Fabulous.


----------



## Merl

dogen said:


> Time for a picture of Moonbear.


Moonbear, great name Dogen.


----------



## Merl

Aye, little Aria is no longer that little and her tail is immense.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Aye, little Aria is no longer that little and her tail is immense.
> 
> View attachment 105074


Crackin!

Merl, are you adding the photo by clicking on the image icon? 
If you scroll below the post text box there's an attachment option; if you use this to add an image it won't be rotated.


----------



## laurie

Here's my cat, *Cat*, after I disturbed her nap ~ again ~ with my loud music (Sorry, Cat, but 'Tapiola' _has _to be listened to loudly!)


----------



## Nate Miller

I don't have any pictures, but this summer in the absence of the geese (my long time resident goose died over the winter) I have rabbits hanging around every morning and evening.

The geese systematically ate all the grass over the last decade and so the lawn is mostly just low growing weeds that don't taste very good to geese. That said, I have a very large amount of clover. In front of the house is almost all clover.

So there are all these rabbits around 

What is neat is that they have gotten used to me being around, so if I walk outside, they don't take off, they stick around and let me hang out around them

I have even caught them sitting on the porch while I practice with the front door open. I don't know if they are listening to the music, or if they are hiding on the porch from a circling hawk, but I like to think they enjoy some music. The geese sure did.

It is always a very cool thing to have wild animals accept you sharing their territory. It takes some time for them to get familiar, and it is only certain individual rabbits, not the general local bunny population, so I'm getting to know them as they get to know me.

Up in town you don't get this as much. Out where I am, I may be one of the few human beings they ever see, so they only take my actions into account in forming their opinion that I am alright and can be trusted. Up in town, some crazy lady swinging a broom at them is all it takes for them to distrust humans

so its really cool having the resident bunny rabbits sort of take me in and confer on me "honorary rabbit" status


----------



## LezLee

She looks really narked and is plotting revenge :devil:


----------



## Phil loves classical

I got a cat about a month ago. Is my first pet. It is a female and was in heat till 2 days ago. I was afraid it was hurting itself, so I relieved it of its "itch", don't ask me how.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Nice cat, Phil.

My brother messaged me today to say that the somewhat feral ginger cat that has allowed him and his partner to feed and look after him for some years, especially during the winters, has been found dead by a neighbour.

He was originally from a cat-filled house a street or two away but his owner would never allow my brother and his partner to 'adopt' the cat. He didn't mid my brother paying the food and vet bills, though. Once or twice he tried to reclaim it but the cat had other ideas and soon returned to my brother's partner's garden.

They called him 'The King' which allowed him to text me 'The King is dead!' Everyone is sad as he was quite a character.


----------



## pmsummer

Abbey (16) and Sally (2).


----------



## pmsummer

TurnaboutVox said:


> They called him 'The King' which allowed him to text me 'The King is dead!' Everyone is sad as he was quite a character.


Long live the King!


----------



## Dan Ante

We seem to be the preferred home for any strays, two females (fixed) which came from a house nearly opposite four years ago and have great characters, eighteen months ago a male kitten turned up he won my heart straight away we had him fixed and they are now the three musketeers, they are outdoor cats and seemed to rid us of our winter uninvited guests “The Mice” we did have a tabby but our twisted neighbour shot it, he is an idiot in all he does but you don’t want a neighbour war to develop.


----------



## Varick

Well, she almost made 12 years (October), but cancer got the best of her and my wife & I had to put our beloved Phoenix down. She was a special dog. Tomorrow (Monday) will be three weeks now and I still feel that empty pit in my stomach when I come home and that beautiful furry love doesn't come running up to greet me.

Not because she was ours (I've had other dogs that I could never say this about - didn't love them any less though), but Phoenix might have been the most beautiful dog I have ever seen. Many many people agreed, even those with their own dogs. People would stop us when we were walking her and comment constantly, "Oh my God, she is beautiful!!!" Then they would experience how sweet she was.








Just after a bath







On Lake George







This was just before we had to put her down.

I miss her so much

V


----------



## laurie

^^^

I'm sorry to hear that.  It's _so_ hard to lose them when they're an important part of your family, 
& they leave such an empty space behind when they go .... 
Phoenix was beautiful! (my gosh - those eyes!!) She looks _very_ happy, & loved. :angel:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Here is a pic of my cat looking out the window in a funny position.


----------



## Art Rock

Varick said:


> I miss her so much
> 
> V


You have my sympathy. Next week it's one year since we had to say goodbye to our Jazz. It still hurts.


----------



## Vronsky

I have female pitbull hybrid. It's around three months old.


----------



## joen_cph

A bit peculiar-looking cat seen in the French mountain village of Saorge in August.

Looks a bit like those old Chinese renderings of lions or tigers, or a Japanese figure from a Kurosawa movie etc., with an "old man" face & a moustache ...


----------



## Joe B

Tonight was the last duty of a pet owner. My wife and I had to take Mr. Tuffy to the vets for his exist from this plane of existence. At 18 years old, he went down hill fast; dropping weight and losing muscle mass. He lost the strength in his left hind leg and fell last Friday from counter height. He's been walking on three legs for the last several days. It was his time.
At one point we had seven cats, all rescues. Mr. Tuffy was the lover/groomer. All the cats would come to him for grooming and love. He would groom the dogs as well. Mr. Lovey Dovey was one of his aliases. Good bye old friend. See you on the other side.


----------



## Dan Ante

Joe I know how much this hurts, over the past 40-50 years we have gone through the same sad situation once for a dog and seven times for cats (all Siamese) it never gets any easier, about four years ago we said no more cats we are getting to the point when a pet cat will probably outlive us. 
Well we now have three cats all of which were dumped down by the river and some how found their way to our house we just could not turn them away so had them fixed and gave them food and shelter, they are the ever popular black and white cats and of course have become our family, a few months ago a ginger tom arrived (another kitten that had been dumped) I have insisted that he is not to be brought up to the house so I have to take food to him daily. All we can do now is to ask the SPCA to take them in if we kick the bucket first and leave a bit of money for their upkeep.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Varick said:


> Well, she almost made 12 years (October), but cancer got the best of her and my wife & I had to put our beloved Phoenix down. She was a special dog. Tomorrow (Monday) will be three weeks now and I still feel that empty pit in my stomach when I come home and that beautiful furry love doesn't come running up to greet me.
> 
> Not because she was ours (I've had other dogs that I could never say this about - didn't love them any less though), but Phoenix might have been the most beautiful dog I have ever seen. Many many people agreed, even those with their own dogs. People would stop us when we were walking her and comment constantly, "Oh my God, she is beautiful!!!" Then they would experience how sweet she was.
> 
> View attachment 106407
> 
> Just after a bath
> View attachment 106408
> 
> On Lake George
> View attachment 106409
> 
> This was just before we had to put her down.
> 
> I miss her so much
> 
> V


Gorgeous dog, Vasks! I hope you will post more photos in the future, including those of a new puppy. :kiss:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Joe B said:


> Tonight was the last duty of a pet owner. My wife and I had to take Mr. Tuffy to the vets for his exist from this plane of existence. At 18 years old, he went down hill fast; dropping weight and losing muscle mass. He lost the strength in his left hind leg and fell last Friday from counter height. He's been walking on three legs for the last several days. It was his time.
> At one point we had seven cats, all rescues. Mr. Tuffy was the lover/groomer. All the cats would come to him for grooming and love. He would groom the dogs as well. Mr. Lovey Dovey was one of his aliases. Good bye old friend. See you on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 110854
> 
> View attachment 110855


I am so sorry to hear of your loss, Joe., he is beautiful. How much did he weigh before he began to lose weight? He seems like a very large cat.

The moment I read his alias I immediately thought of the name, Mr. Lovey Dovey, the Love Muffin.

Please don't hesitate to bring all the guys up into the house: they will keep you VERY young! and please post more photos of Mr. Lovey Dovey. :angel:


----------



## Joe B

He was around 14 lbs. for most of his life. His weight last night was 7.5 lbs. His 18 years put him around 90 years in human terms. Loss of muscle mass and subsequent loss of strength give me something to think about. (My mom went through significant loss of weight/strength the last 3 months of her life, passing on the last day of her 87th year.) Of course my wife and I were both crying as we held Tuffy when he passed, but today I'm actually glad it was done. He was too wonderful to let him suffer. (I'm sure God will pity each of us when it is our turn.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

My dog, Cookie, will be 10 years old next month. She if a shepherd / bull terrier mix so far as I can guess. She recently injured (maybe tore) here tendon in right back knee and so is hobbling around mostly on three legs. Vet says take it easy for a few months so it has time to heal. What came in handy is this ramp I build 40 years ago to load my motorcycle into my pick-up truck. Couldn't bear to throw it away, and 15 years ago it saw service as a ramp to a play structure for the kids. Now, with the carpet added, it is very good for the dog to ease getting up the steps with her bad knee. She is sitting there obediently because I have a piece of cheese in my hand that she expects to get (and did).










Here she is at the age of 2 years:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> My dog, Cookie, will be 10 years old next month. She if a shepherd / bull terrier mix so far as I can guess. She recently injured (maybe tore) here tendon in right back knee and so is hobbling around mostly on three legs. Vet says take it easy for a few months so it has time to heal. What came in handy is this ramp I build 40 years ago to load my motorcycle into my pick-up truck. Couldn't bear to throw it away, and 15 years ago it saw service as a ramp to a play structure for the kids. Now, with the carpet added, it is very good for the dog to ease getting up the steps with her bad knee. She is sitting there obediently because I have a piece of cheese in my hand that she expects to get (and did).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is at the age of 2 years:


Good old Yankee ingenuity!  I hope she heals very quickly. Are you supposed to apply cold or heat to help it heal? Please keep us updated.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Good old Yankee ingenuity!  I hope she heals very quickly. Are you supposed to apply cold or heat to help it heal? Please keep us updated.


Only instructions were to take it easy and keep her from overworking it. Said it will take months to completely heal without surgery, and will take months to completely heal with surgery, so we try the simpler non-surgery route. She worsened it a few days back when she ran up onto the porch and they squawked and after that was three-legged, so it was injured and she made it worse, so now a leash all the time to keep her from getting too wild. Of course, free to roam in the house. She does use the fourth leg at times but cautiously.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz, do you think something like the following would help? There are several variations on the market.

https://www.amazon.com/Kruuse-Rehab...locphy=9006881&hvtargid=pla-557397131652&th=1


----------



## JosefinaHW

For Cookie:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079SM3XZ...&pd_rd_r=b8ea1930-17c0-11e9-b742-5973583c5df6


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Fritz, do you think something like the following would help? There are several variations on the market.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z0U9VA0/


This one looks interesting. Not sure the dog would tolerate it. Probably try to tear it off, but I sent it to my dog expert (son and inactive TC member Rocco) for his thoughts.

We had tried the thundershirt because fireworks bothered her, but the thundershirt, instead of calming her, made her shut down. Of course a knee brace is much smaller.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> This one looks interesting. Not sure the dog would tolerate it. Probably try to tear it off, but I sent it to my dog expert (son and inactive TC member Rocco) for his thoughts.
> 
> We had tried the thundershirt because fireworks bothered her, but the thundershirt, instead of calming her, made her shut down. Of course a knee brace is much smaller.


The human version is so amazingly effective--immediately cut out my pain until it healed--that I think it would be great for a dog, once she could feel that it helped her walk easier. I hear what you are saying, though. This may sound terribly excessive, but I wonder if the vet could prescribe a very MINOR sedative so that you could slip the thing on and let Cookie feel how it helps are. I do realize that many people are totally against using any kind of sedative this way.

Animals and casts, bandages, collars..... When I was working in Northern Virginia, I had to take my lovebird into the vet as an emergency apptmt (it all worked out just fine), but everything in Northern Virginia was a fortune! I was waiting for Maximilian to have his tests done and a guy walked in with his parrot with a large bootie that was protecting his bandage. Here they had come in earlier as an emergency (it was $250 just to walk in the door as an emergency there), they got home and the parrot immediately put his foot in his water bowl. Back they were for new bootie, new bandage. and the bird was NOT happy either.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz: Another thing to forward onto Rocco:

https://orthopets.com/products/dog-knee-brace/


----------



## Guest

We bought our cats new tall towers so they wouldn't squabble over who gets the top spot, but they still love to snuggle!










By the way, the squabbling has ceased!


----------



## Guest

Here they are in their towers. We_ thought_ we ordered matching ones...guess Overstock.com filled the order as best they could!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Here they are in their towers. We_ thought_ we ordered matching ones...guess Overstock.com filled the order as best they could!


What a great set-up! The two empresses...... :lol: I love it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest

What a lovely tribute.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> What a lovely tribute.


It's a beautiful photo and the gesture is lovely, but I think cats and dogs (and a wide-array of other non-human animals) as a whole are much more comforting and compassionate than humans beings.


----------



## realdealblues

Hadn't seen this thread before, unfortunately my first post is a sad one. We had to put down our kitty yesterday. He was only 8 1/2 years old. He started losing a bunch of weight and they found a mass in his spleen. They recommended exploratory surgery to see what was going on and hopefully remove it. Unfortunately the tumor was outside the spleen and was attached to his intestinal tract as well as other organs so we made the hard decision to put him down before his quality of life got to the point that he was in constant pain or no longer able to get up by himself. He was already being very careful about the way he would lay down. It was unexpected and we are so heartbroken right now  We miss him so much already...

Our Sparky boy


----------



## Dorsetmike

Chloe, long gone but not forgotten


----------



## Joe B

realdealblues said:


> Hadn't seen this thread before, unfortunately my first post is a sad one. We had to put down our kitty yesterday. He was only 8 1/2 years old. He started losing a bunch of weight and they found a mass in his spleen. They recommended exploratory surgery to see what was going on and hopefully remove it. Unfortunately the tumor was outside the spleen and was attached to his intestinal tract as well as other organs so we made the hard decision to put him down before his quality of life got to the point that he was in constant pain or no longer able to get up by himself. He was already being very careful about the way he would lay down. It was unexpected and we are so heartbroken right now  We miss him so much already...
> 
> Our Sparky boy
> View attachment 111782
> 
> View attachment 111783


I'm sorry for your loss. We had to put down one of our buddies a few weeks ago. It's not easy.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I got my dog a service animal vest in case we ever need to use public transportation . This was prompted by the death of my mother when we were out and about hitch-hiking the American West . She was already buried when we arrived . This is very widely experienced and socialized dog . My disability must be crazy , born that way , wild .


----------



## JosefinaHW

realdealblues said:


> Hadn't seen this thread before, unfortunately my first post is a sad one. We had to put down our kitty yesterday. He was only 8 1/2 years old. He started losing a bunch of weight and they found a mass in his spleen. They recommended exploratory surgery to see what was going on and hopefully remove it. Unfortunately the tumor was outside the spleen and was attached to his intestinal tract as well as other organs so we made the hard decision to put him down before his quality of life got to the point that he was in constant pain or no longer able to get up by himself. He was already being very careful about the way he would lay down. It was unexpected and we are so heartbroken right now  We miss him so much already...
> 
> Our Sparky boy
> View attachment 111782
> 
> View attachment 111783


I am very sorry for your loss.

Those green eyes are gorgeous and I love those black markings on his legs. Please share as many photos and stories as you'd like; I never tire of hearing about people's companion animals. Where did you first meet him?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dorsetmike said:


> Chloe, long gone but not forgotten
> 
> View attachment 111793


I see that I am not alone in having my jigsaw puzzle pieces thrown all over the place! :lol: The bird used to fly off with one; he liked me to chase him all over the house to get the piece back and the ferrets thought they were the soil of their tunnels to China.

Where did you first meet, Chloe?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Fritz, do you think something like the following would help? There are several variations on the market.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kruuse-Rehab...locphy=9006881&hvtargid=pla-557397131652&th=1


My son, the dog trainer, said that it would cause her to shut down, just like the thunder vest did. She is a funny dog, but is getting along fine mostly on three legs and can play ball moderately and walks around the yard a good bit. So she is compensating pretty well for now.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> My son, the dog trainer, said that it would cause her to shut down, just like the thunder vest did. She is a funny dog, but is getting along fine mostly on three legs and can play ball moderately and walks around the yard a good bit. So she is compensating pretty well for now.


I am so glad that Cookie is healing so quickly, Fritz!

Not related in any way, but I just have to share it: it is snowing to beat the band here now! I love it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dorsetmike said:


> Chloe, long gone but not forgotten
> 
> View attachment 111793


I just saw your signature line. That's fun; i might steal it very soon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> I am so glad that Cookie is healing so quickly, Fritz!
> 
> Not related in any way, but I just have to share it: it is snowing to beat the band here now! I love it.


Yep, we just got about 5 inches. The roads were a mess all day.


----------



## realdealblues

JosefinaHW said:


> I am very sorry for your loss.
> 
> Those green eyes are gorgeous and I love those black markings on his legs. Please share as many photos and stories as you'd like; I never tire of hearing about people's companion animals. Where did you first meet him?


Thanks, I may post some more, I am going through trying to find all of them and put them on a disc.

As far as meeting him, he was actually my better half's before we met. We've been together about 3 1/2 years so I've only known him for that long but he took to me instantly. He was the friendliest cat I've ever met. Sparky was a Bengal and she got him when he was like 6 weeks old so she's really hurting right now. He was a talker, he talked all the time! He had all kinds of vocalizations that sounded like words, "Hello", "Wow", "No" and "Mom" were heard all the time. As soon as you would walk in the house he would run to you and start talking. He would do the same to anyone who came in. He would never run and hide. He just wanted you to sit down so he could jump up and start kneading on your stomach while he looked you in the face and started talking to you. After about 10-15 minutes he would finally settle down and curl up in your lap. He sat in my lap everyday after work until she got home and then he would run to greet her. He would then spend most of the night on her lap, although sometimes he preferred to jump back up on mine. He was just such a personality. He was always trying to run outside and you'd pick him up and tell him no and put him back in the house, and he'd instantly try it again. He could be very stubborn. He was really a wonderful cat and we're going to miss him dearly. The house is so quiet now. We also have a dog. A Husky named Ghost, of whom I will post some pictures of soon. He never barks and is pretty much silent as a mouse. They had a love hate relationship. Ghost wants to play and Sparky wasn't always wanting too, but you would see them both sleeping on the couch together or Ghost eating his food with Sparky drinking Ghost's water right next to him. I've seen him look for Sparky in his tree or in his bed a few times since we had to put him to sleep so I think he's noticed something is different. Anyway, that's our story...


----------



## JosefinaHW

realdealblues said:


> Thanks, I may post some more, I am going through trying to find all of them and put them on a disc.
> 
> As far as meeting him, he was actually my better half's before we met. We've been together about 3 1/2 years so I've only known him for that long but he took to me instantly. He was the friendliest cat I've ever met. Sparky was a Bengal and she got him when he was like 6 weeks old so she's really hurting right now. He was a talker, he talked all the time! He had all kinds of vocalizations that sounded like words, "Hello", "Wow", "No" and "Mom" were heard all the time. As soon as you would walk in the house he would run to you and start talking. He would do the same to anyone who came in. He would never run and hide. He just wanted you to sit down so he could jump up and start kneading on your stomach while he looked you in the face and started talking to you. After about 10-15 minutes he would finally settle down and curl up in your lap. He sat in my lap everyday after work until she got home and then he would run to greet her. He would then spend most of the night on her lap, although sometimes he preferred to jump back up on mine. He was just such a personality. He was always trying to run outside and you'd pick him up and tell him no and put him back in the house, and he'd instantly try it again. He could be very stubborn. He was really a wonderful cat and we're going to miss him dearly. The house is so quiet now. We also have a dog. A Husky named Ghost, of whom I will post some pictures of soon. He never barks and is pretty much silent as a mouse. They had a love hate relationship. Ghost wants to play and Sparky wasn't always wanting too, but you would see them both sleeping on the couch together or Ghost eating his food with Sparky drinking Ghost's water right next to him. I've seen him look for Sparky in his tree or in his bed a few times since we had to put him to sleep so I think he's noticed something is different. Anyway, that's our story...


Many thanks for sharing, R. I never tire of hearing about people's companion animals. (Bengal explains the coloring on those handsome legs!)


----------



## Merl

I've lost two cats since moving up here to Scotland. Riff got run over 3 years ago and Tokai died the same way, trying to cross the same stretch of road. Gibson and Fender play out all the time but don't go far. Mrs Merl is very reluctant to let little Aria out of the house. She does go out when we get home from work but when she comes in after an hour outside, she's in for the night. Mrs M was heartbroken when we lost Tokai. She couldn't bear to lose our fluffy little girl, below.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Near us is a beautiful nature park built at a former homestead. The homestead had a little pet cemetery with 5 markers. I could only find this photo which shows part of the cemetery for the beloved pets.









For those interested to learn more about this gem of an urban park:
http://oaklandcounty115.com/2018/10/13/explore-heritage-park-in-farmington-hills/


----------



## realdealblues

Here's some photos of my dog Ghost. 
He's a 3 year old Husky.








This is how he sleeps








Here's one of his favorite activities








Here's him bringing me his new Snake toy at Christmas








He was around a year and a half when we rescued him. He had been with a family since he was about 6 months old but they were literally never home. They left him in a backyard all day by himself where the only thing he had to do was dig holes (their backyard had no grass and looked like the surface of the moon). They decided it would be better if he had a family who was around more so we took him home with us. He wasn't housebroken and didn't know any commands so starting off with a dog that was already 1 1/2 years old was a little challenging, but he's smart and he learned quick. He now goes to the backdoor when he needs to go outside and he can sit, shake, lay down and stay...as long as you have a treat in your hand. He's a constant bundle of energy. He's settled down some but I haven't been able to break him of jumping on people when he first meets them, nor have I been able to break the habit of digging but he doesn't dig as often as you would think since that's all he did for who knows how long. He's the friendliest dog and loves everyone.


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> Here's some photos of my dog Ghost.
> He's a 3 year old Husky.


Nice looking dog. Can Ghost do this:


----------



## realdealblues

Fritz Kobus said:


> Nice looking dog. Can Ghost do this:


I've seen that Husky having a temper tantrum several times, but Ghost doesn't do that...lol. If I am scolding him for something he will back talk a little where sounds like he's going "no, no, no, no, no, no" almost like rev'ing a dirt bike and it goes from a high whine to a lower slower engine sound, but it's pretty rare for him to talk much. He use to sing a bit when we first got him. If he was alone and you went in the other room or outside, he would start howling/singing but he doesn't do that anymore. Occasionally he will let out some sounds that make me think he's part "Wookie". He does a dead on Chewbacca sometimes when he's stretching, but most of the time he's really pretty quiet.


----------



## JosefinaHW

realdealblues said:


> Here's some photos of my dog Ghost.
> He's a 3 year old Husky.
> View attachment 111977
> 
> 
> This is how he sleeps
> View attachment 111978
> 
> 
> Here's one of his favorite activities
> View attachment 111979
> 
> 
> Here's him bringing me his new Snake toy at Christmas
> View attachment 111980
> 
> 
> He was around a year and a half when we rescued him. He had been with a family since he was about 6 months old but they were literally never home. They left him in a backyard all day by himself where the only thing he had to do was dig holes (their backyard had no grass and looked like the surface of the moon). They decided it would be better if he had a family who was around more so we took him home with us. He wasn't housebroken and didn't know any commands so starting off with a dog that was already 1 1/2 years old was a little challenging, but he's smart and he learned quick. He now goes to the backdoor when he needs to go outside and he can sit, shake, lay down and stay...as long as you have a treat in your hand. He's a constant bundle of energy. He's settled down some but I haven't been able to break him of jumping on people when he first meets them, nor have I been able to break the habit of digging but he doesn't dig as often as you would think since that's all he did for who knows how long. He's the friendliest dog and loves everyone.


Thank you very much for adopting this beautiful dog, R.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I deleted this post because the link to the video would not work.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> I deleted this post because the link to the video would not work.


Yeah, some videos won't play through other sites, so you could simply post the link instead of posting it as a video.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie took her first walk since new years eve and did quite well. It was short, maybe 1/3 mile but encouraging. But she seems to have developed a UTI and so my son brought some of his silver ions (Pico-Silver) and we gave her 1/4 teaspoon. She seems to be improving already.


----------



## Luchesi

What surprises me is that caring people will furiously tramp on ants and spiders and anything crawling around, they'll go out of their way to smash them!, but they love their cats and dogs.. 

Perhaps if bugs screamed loud enough in pain?


----------



## Dan Ante

Kontrapunctus said:


> What a lovely tribute.


*
Only a Cat??? wow the crafty little devils have us where they want us at least the cats in our house know who is in charge*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> What surprises me is that caring people will furiously tramp on ants and spiders and anything crawling around, they'll go out of their way to smash them!, but they love their cats and dogs..
> 
> Perhaps if bugs screamed loud enough in pain?


There appears to be a big difference at least with insects, which are never called living creatures in the Bible (other crawling things, such as lizards, are). Perhaps they are more like robots in that regard. In fact, insects have been studied as inspiration for robotic designs. Nonetheless, it makes no sense to kill insects, or anything else, for no reason. I have no problem killing flies that get into my house, preferably before they light on my food and cause illness.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Luchesi said:


> What surprises me is that caring people will furiously tramp on ants and spiders and anything crawling around, they'll go out of their way to smash them!, but they love their cats and dogs..
> 
> Perhaps if bugs screamed loud enough in pain?


We don't get many insects in our house but when we do we try to transport them outside to as comfortable a temperature and safe an environment as is possible. After hearing of the practice many years ago, I begin my day (at least after a cup of tea) by praying that I kill or harm as few creatures as is possible.

I don't know where any of this might be going, but I just want to say ask you not to include any nastiness, hate or disrespect in this thread.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Here is a bit of silliness that I just had to post. I REALLY wished they had chosen different music, so just turn your sound down or off and enjoy the all-too-brief video:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2213664915512370


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> We don't get many insects in our house but when we do we try to transport them outside to as comfortable a temperature and safe an environment as is possible. After hearing of the practice many years ago, I begin my day (at least after a cup of tea) by praying that I kill or harm as few creatures as is possible.
> 
> I don't know where any of this might be going, but I just want to say ask you not to include any nastiness, hate or disrespect in this thread.


I have transported many spiders and bugs (true bugs order Hemiptera) outside for release. We get ants coming in the window over the kitchen sink every spring. There are sometimes a dozen or more. Those do not get transported outside but are eliminated with haste.


----------



## Red Terror

I loathe creeping things; insects of all kinds. I terminate them with extreme prejudice.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> I loathe creeping things; insects of all kinds. I terminate them with extreme prejudice.


For ants in the kitchen, masking tape works great, pick up several or more at a time, fold it over, and then mercifully smash them to smithereens! Hold your nose, the emit some horrible stink when you do this.

Also fried flies in the electric zapper smell horrible.


----------



## JosefinaHW

This thread is for all-things related to the COMPANION animals in our lives; the animals that we want to be in our lives! 

Go ahead and start a do-it-yourself extermination group in the group section, Gentlemen. Thank you very much. :scold:


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> This thread is for all-things related to the COMPANION animals in our lives; the animals that we want to be in our lives!
> 
> Go ahead and start a do-it-yourself extermination group in the group section, Gentlemen. Thank you very much. :scold:


Thanks. We sort of went off track there. Sorry about that.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Thanks. We sort of went off track there. Sorry about that.


It's okay, Fritzi. Although not insects, those pesky fleas and ticks do occasionally come up in this thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> It's okay, Fritzi. Although not insects, those pesky fleas and ticks do occasionally come up in this thread.


So true. Cookie had one dog tick on a January visit to Florida about 6 years ago. But three years ago we all got infested with hundreds of ticks and they were so tiny they were like spider mites. Poor Cookie had hundreds of them. We gave her the systemic stuff on the back of the neck and in a few hours there were dead ticks all over the ground around her. Not sure she really cared. She has a high pain tolerance.

Oh, and Cookie walked about 0.7 mile yesterday, and went up the steps, but still uses the ramp a lot as we want to favor that knee until it is healed well.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Very glad to hear that Cookie, is healing so quickly!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie wants a belly rub. (Sorry poor image quality of my cheap phone.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookies favorite foods (she gets daily part of a can mixed with high quality kibble):

























There are three more of these that she eats:

Turkey Stew with Barley & Carrots

Grain Free Chicken Stew with Peas & Carrots

Grain Free Beef Stew with Carrots & Potatoes


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> Cookies favorite foods (she gets daily part of a can mixed with high quality kibble):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three more of these that she eats:
> 
> Turkey Stew with Barley & Carrots
> 
> Grain Free Chicken Stew with Peas & Carrots
> 
> Grain Free Beef Stew with Carrots & Potatoes


Goodness - I could almost go for those myself.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Goodness - I could almost go for those myself.


They do have to make the cans appeal to the dog's owner. Doggy couldn't care less if it came out of a rusty can.


----------



## Dan Ante

Our Cats enjoy fresh heart from the butchers or supermarket.


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> Our Cats enjoy fresh heart from the butchers or supermarket.


Believe it or not, I was brought up on that - Mum was a butcher's daughter. The only thing we kids liked about it was the redcurrant jelly that went with it, and now - *yech!!! *- I never go near that sort of meat.

Isn't it nice when you're grown up and can eat what you like.


----------



## realdealblues

Well, we just adopted a new cat.

Her name is Zilla. She's about 3 or 4 years old. Originally she was living with 2 other cats (one of them a kitten from her 1st litter) when her owner got evicted for several reasons (one of which was for having cats in a place that didn't allow pets) a foster family rescued her and her kitten. Turns out she was pregnant again and she had 3 more kittens, everyone but Zilla was adopted out to new homes. Her foster family had her fixed and updated on all her shots. She's been looking for a home since last August and now she has one. She doesn't like our dog yet but we're hoping she will eventually. Her foster family had 2 dogs although they were smaller breeds and she was able to adjust to them quickly so hopefully the same will happen for us.


----------



## Merl

She's gorgeous, RDB. Mrs Merl keeps eyeing up Maine ***** but I've told her 3 cats is enough for now.


----------



## JosefinaHW

This guy looks almost identical to the Newie who owned me:


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> This guy looks almost identical to the Newie who owned me:


Seems he couldn't care less about the snow on his head. Probably loves to take a flying run and dive into a snow bank, eh?

BTW, Cookie has improved some and is taking regular walks so long as it is not too cold. Shorter walks but it is good and the ramp has been a great help. I figure by spring she should be all better.


----------



## Guest

What's better than listening to music with a cat in your lap? Well, two of course!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Seems he couldn't care less about the snow on his head. Probably loves to take a flying run and dive into a snow bank, eh?
> 
> BTW, Cookie has improved some and is taking regular walks so long as it is not too cold. Shorter walks but it is good and the ramp has been a great help. I figure by spring she should be all better.


Great news re/ Cookie!

Re/ newfies. Body temp of 106 and two coats of fur... at least mine, absolutely loved playing and just being in the snow. Chasing each other around, playing "tag", and wrestling..... we were all covered in snow. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Serious frustration! My ferret Fezziwig is a little over six years old and as seems to be the case with all domesticated ferrets in the US he has begun to have adrenal problems. I'm not going to go into it all, but I have gone through this with my first ferret and one of the best ways that I keep his symptoms to a minimum and keep him a happy, chuckling ferret is to give him apple juice throughout the day and night. I don't remember exactly when I began the apple juice treatment, but I had found ONE type of apple juice that was organic, made from apples grown in the US and contained no additional ingredients. Three weeks later the company stops making the stuff! GRRRRRR.

After reading every apple juice bottle label, I have worked out a mix of three juices that he likes when all three are blended together. Today I go into the store to buy one of them and they've changed the labeling: either Made from Ukranian apple concentrate or Turkish apple concentrate!!! To really GET this you have to understand that Pennsylvania is a major apple grower. A few hours from where I live, near Gettysburg, there are hundreds of acres of apple orchards. (Yes, there are also many smaller orchards near me as well.) This is just getting absolutely ridiculous. I will probably wind-up buying a juicer and use cheesecloth to filter out the particulate.... not quite sure if this would be best---it wouldn't be pasteurized, but possibly if I only make small batches that wouldn't matter.

It is criminal.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Hate when you find a product that really works great and then they discontinue it.

Love your ferret's name! After the shop owner in A Christmas Carol who holds a big Christmas party every year for his employees.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> ^  Hate when you find a product that really works great and then they discontinue it.
> 
> Love your ferret's name! After the shop owner in A Christmas Carol who holds a big Christmas party every year for his employees.[/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly, Fritzi!, especially why I chose Fezzi's name. We will go no further with that. :kiss:
> 
> Thus far, everything I am doing besides the apple juice is going very well. I have no delusions about the final outcome, but as long as a ferret is chuckling, that's all that matters.
> 
> I haven't taken any videos of either of my ferrets because I simply get too wrapped up in their joy! I may post some recent photos later, but in the meantime please include Fezziwig in your prayers. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind whatsoever that he will join us in eternity. A bear hug!!!


----------



## JosefinaHW

And given that this is my thread, I take this as an opportunity to tell you how very grateful that I met you here on TC and that I consider you a true friend! Now, back to my music theory which I am very glad to say that I am enjoying!

All My Best to Your and Your Family!


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> There is absolutely no doubt in my mind whatsoever that he will join us in eternity. A bear hug!!!


I think you are on to something. Animals have suffered in this world, some immensely. I see no reason why God wouldn't populate heaven with them--the very ones that lived in this world.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is cookie in 2009 around about 4 months of age:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fritz Kobus said:


> Here is cookie in 2009 around about 4 months of age:


She was absolutely adorable!!! I love her ears. ('and very glad to hear she is recuperating nicely). Kisses and hugs from Fezziwig and me. (No fear from this end--Fezziwig is a love muffin!)


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> She was absolutely adorable!!! I love her ears. ('and very glad to hear she is recuperating nicely). Kisses and hugs from Fezziwig and me. (No fear from this end--Fezziwig is a love muffin!)


Yes, so adorable that when we got to the shelter and saw her, we were done looking. They had her listed as pushy and would only give her to someone who had previously owned a dog. Thankfully, my wife had a dog before she met me and so qualified. She is abouit 20 pounds in that photo, but now about 55 pounds.

Some of Cookie's favorite pastimes indoors are sleeping (of course), laying in front of the heat vent (nose to the vent) when the furnace is running, and sitting behind the couch looking out the front window, where she sometimes gets crazy if she see squirrels running up the trees.

EDIT: Cookie has never seen a Fezziwig before. SHe would probably react the same as with squirrels.


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> She's gorgeous, RDB. Mrs Merl keeps eyeing up Maine ***** but I've told her 3 cats is enough for now.


My niece had a gorgeous Maine ****, like a small tiger. His name was Eddie and he used to sit at the top of the stairs, surveying his realm. One day a neighbour phoned my niece at work to tell her Eddie had been found dead on the pavement. He'd never been known to go out of the front of the house before. There was no sign of any injury so she took him to the vet for an autopsy, turned out he'd had a massive heart attack. He was only 2 years old but the vet said it was a known problem with Maine *****. Really sad.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie still favoring that right rear leg, but is doing quite well. She had a 1.6 mile walk the other day!


----------



## JosefinaHW

i was at the vet on Monday and met this gorgeous, 3-month old love muffin:


----------



## DaveM

One of the lights of my life: our chihuahua, Lulu. Was brought, with little notice, from Mexico by my wife. At first, it seemed like an imposition until that little face had me twisted around her little finger...scratch that, paw. And then there are those ears!


----------



## DaveM

This could be our dog when she's in the sun:


----------



## JosefinaHW

A very warm welcome to Lulu! :kiss: I was hoping she would join us soon.


----------



## JosefinaHW

DaveM said:


> One of the lights of my life: our chihuahua, Lulu. Was brought, with little notice, from Mexico by my wife. At first, it seemed like an imposition until that little face had me twisted around her little finger...scratch that, paw. And then there are those ears!
> 
> View attachment 115044


Fritzi, posted this guy today in "The Beautiful Picts Thread." A foxy fox with adorable ears and tootsies, too.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig my ferret died early this morning. He was 6.5 years-old and like most ferrets in the US he had developed multiple tumors in his endrocine system. We successfully held many of the symptoms at bay via medicine, fruit juice, and a variety of special foods.

A chuckling ferret is a happy ferret and Fezzi chuckled right up until about 1am when he fell asleep. He woke me up at 5:30am coughing and gagging and then clenching his teeth, as in a typical drop in blood sugar, but his meds didn't work and I don't think--and I hope--that he wasn't conscious. The vet euthanized him at 7am--the only emergency vet is a quite a distance, but I had given Fezzi 2mg of ativan ground up in apple juice when I knew this was his time, so I really think and hope that he did not suffer very long.

He was a little guy be he had so much presence. My area of the house feels very empty right now.

First photo when he was very young and the second from a year or two ago.


----------



## LezLee

That’s really sad, I’m so sorry. Your pictures of Fezzi were some of the first posts I saw when I joined TC and my family were very taken with him. You know you gave him a good life and that’s all that matters.


----------



## Phil loves classical

My cat seems to be a fan of Ravel. Whenever I play his Pavane on the piano, the cat seems to hang around me. When I play Bartok, she is nowhere in sight.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My neigbor woke on the couch at 12:30 am to find her cats acting strange. Further investigation revealed a raccoon sitting in the kitchen sink! They got the raccoon out by opening a lot of windows and doors, but it first went into the television room for a bit.


----------



## DaveM

JosefinaHW said:


> Fezziwig my ferret died early this morning. He was 6.5 years-old and like most ferrets in the US he had developed multiple tumors in his endrocine system. We successfully held many of the symptoms at bay via medicine, fruit juice, and a variety of special foods.
> 
> A chuckling ferret is a happy ferret and Fezzi chuckled right up until about 1am when he fell asleep. He woke me up at 5:30am coughing and gagging and then clenching his teeth, as in a typical drop in blood sugar, but his meds didn't work and I don't think--and I hope--that he wasn't conscious. The vet euthanized him at 7am--the only emergency vet is a quite a distance, but I had given Fezzi 2mg of ativan ground up in apple juice when I knew this was his time, so I really think and hope that he did not suffer very long.
> 
> He was a little guy be he had so much presence. My area of the house feels very empty right now.


Sorry to hear that. These little guys become part of our lives in a way that those who have no pets can't imagine, speaking from the point of view of someone who was in that latter category. Hopefully, there's another Fezziwig for you in the near future. Love that name, reminds me of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> He was a little guy be he had so much presence. My area of the house feels very empty right now.
> 
> First photo when he was very young and the second from a year or two ago.


So very sorry for you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DaveM said:


> Sorry to hear that. *These little guys become part of our lives in a way that those who have no pets can't imagine,* speaking from the point of view of someone who was in that latter category. Hopefully, there's another Fezziwig for you in the near future. Love that name, reminds me of A Christmas Carol.


You have that right. Our dog Cookie is a member of the family. She lives like a queen. The best food, the best amenities, the best medical care, etc. We could do no less for her.


----------



## JosefinaHW

LezLee said:


> That's really sad, I'm so sorry. Your pictures of Fezzi were some of the first posts I saw when I joined TC and my family were very taken with him. You know you gave him a good life and that's all that matters.


Thank you very much, LezLee. He really was a gift to me. Such an incredibly happy, playful, loving being.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Yes, Thank you, All. Unconditional love going both ways! It is such a privilege, such an extraordinary gift to share our lives with these other animals. Really, no words. Just love, joy and gratitude.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Phil loves classical said:


> My cat seems to be a fan of Ravel. Whenever I play his Pavane on the piano, the cat seems to hang around me. When I play Bartok, she is nowhere in sight.
> 
> View attachment 115870


Have you played him _Duke Bluebeard's Castle_, yet? The one with Robert Lloyd?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> My cat seems to be a fan of Ravel. Whenever I play his Pavane on the piano, the cat seems to hang around me. When I play Bartok, she is nowhere in sight.
> 
> View attachment 115870


Looks like the cat is pretending to be a statue.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> My neigbor woke on the couch at 12:30 am to find her cats acting strange. Further investigation revealed a raccoon sitting in the kitchen sink! They got the raccoon out by opening a lot of windows and doors, but it first went into the television room for a bit.


What was it watching?


----------



## Guest

Josefina, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your beloved Fezziwig. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Josefina, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your beloved Fezziwig. You are in my thoughts.


Thank you, Kontrapunctus (and Everyone Else)! I knew it was coming but I did not expect it so soon. I ADORED him and my sister reminded me today that Fezzi adored me too. I'm crying my eyes out, but what more could I possibly ask for.


----------



## DaveM

It never ceases to amaze me what these little critters understand. Periodically, my wife takes our chihuahua Lulu into the big city for a few days which always involves the same routine of packing a bag or two, putting Lulu’s harness on and loading her crate into the car. She doesn’t like leaving our home and probably me as well. Having watched the routine, as soon as I put on her harness, she hightails it into the back room and lies on the bed in a place where it’s hard to see her. Then when I go to pick her up to take her to the car, she lets out a ‘Yipe’ and almost tries to nip me. She never does that otherwise.


----------



## Dan Ante

Phil loves classical said:


> My cat seems to be a fan of Ravel. Whenever I play his Pavane on the piano, the cat seems to hang around me. When I play Bartok, she is nowhere in sight.
> 
> View attachment 115870


Obviously a Cat with good taste.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I got my pup a service dog vest . She sports it proudly . It's for an emergency like getting stranded and needing to use public transport . Do I need a service dog ? Deaf to that question ...


----------



## Guest

I guess I need to get her a sleep mask.


----------



## JosefinaHW

My mother holding Fezziwig a few months ago.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Me holding Fezzi recently. He's not looking sick here; he was enjoying a massage.


----------



## LezLee

Thank you for the new pictures of Fezzi. All the early ones, including the sleeping one with his tongue out, have gone.


----------



## JosefinaHW

LezLee said:


> Thank you for the new pictures of Fezzi. All the early ones, including the sleeping one with his tongue out, have gone.


Thank You for your appreciation, LezLee! He was a handsome little manliness, wasn't he. 

Back when I first started this thread I was very new to image services and posting images, etc.. and then one of the services I had used changed dramatically for some time and many of my posted images "disappeared." When the mood hits I will go back and read through the entire thread again and then post again the missing photos of Fezzi.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Here are some more photos of Fezziwig:

His favorite sleeping spot when I was at my desk.










A more extended view. Notice that for quite awhile Fezzi was not an entirely white/cream-colored ferret.










The cottage cheese photo that was once posted in this thread.


----------



## JosefinaHW

His third favorite sleeping spot when I was at my desk.










You can see how tiny he was when I first adopted him. This is in my sister's lap four days after I brought him home.










Another of his favorite sleeping spots when I was sitting at my desk: up my sleeve.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I have never had a companion animal cremated before. I prefer natural burials, but I no longer feel very attached to the land around his house and I wanted to be able to take something of his body with me wherever I may go next.


----------



## Varick

JosefinaHW said:


> Fezziwig my ferret died early this morning. He was 6.5 years-old and like most ferrets in the US he had developed multiple tumors in his endrocine system. We successfully held many of the symptoms at bay via medicine, fruit juice, and a variety of special foods.
> 
> A chuckling ferret is a happy ferret and Fezzi chuckled right up until about 1am when he fell asleep. He woke me up at 5:30am coughing and gagging and then clenching his teeth, as in a typical drop in blood sugar, but his meds didn't work and I don't think--and I hope--that he wasn't conscious. The vet euthanized him at 7am--the only emergency vet is a quite a distance, but I had given Fezzi 2mg of ativan ground up in apple juice when I knew this was his time, so I really think and hope that he did not suffer very long.
> 
> He was a little guy be he had so much presence. My area of the house feels very empty right now.
> 
> First photo when he was very young and the second from a year or two ago.


Very sorry to hear about Fezzi. They grab us by the heart and don't let go even for a long time after they are gone. Thank God for memories.



JosefinaHW said:


> Gorgeous dog, Vasks! I hope you will post more photos in the future, including those of a new puppy. :kiss:


A new puppy probably wont be for a while. My wife, who is a dog trainer, and I have no desire to get another dog right now. This July will be one year since Phoenix is gone, and neither of us want a dog yet. I'm sure the bug will bite us again. My wife went to a shelter today for work, and I asked her if her heart strings were pulled at all and she said without hesitation, "No."

We both have had dogs all our lives, and have always gotten puppies soon after one had died, but we constantly talk about how Phoenix was "special." Sure, every pet is special in their own way, but Phoenix was different. We both knew it when we had her and everyone who got to know her said there was something very special about her. It certainly doesn't feel like a year has almost passed, and we both still miss her TERRIBLY. I have never had a pet that affected me like her, nor has my wife.

I believe that is why we still have no desire to get another dog yet. My wife has even lost her enthusiasm for training or being around other dogs. Good thing she has slowed down training a lot and has been so occupied with her first Granddaughter (who was born weeks before Phoenix died). So that has been a good help/distraction.

I think the puppy bug may bite me before her, but I'm good being dogless for now. But will certainly post pics when we get one, which I'm certain we will one day. Just no time soon.

V


----------



## DaveM

Varick said:


> Very sorry to hear about Fezzi. They grab us by the heart and don't let go even for a long time after they are gone. Thank God for memories.
> 
> A new puppy probably wont be for a while. My wife, who is a dog trainer, and I have no desire to get another dog right now. This July will be one year since Phoenix is gone, and neither of us want a dog yet. I'm sure the bug will bite us again. My wife went to a shelter today for work, and I asked her if her heart strings were pulled at all and she said without hesitation, "No."
> 
> We both have had dogs all our lives, and have always gotten puppies soon after one had died, but we constantly talk about how Phoenix was "special." Sure, every pet is special in their own way, but Phoenix was different. We both knew it when we had her and everyone who got to know her said there was something very special about her. It certainly doesn't feel like a year has almost passed, and we both still miss her TERRIBLY. I have never had a pet that affected me like her, nor has my wife.
> 
> I believe that is why we still have no desire to get another dog yet. My wife has even lost her enthusiasm for training or being around other dogs. Good thing she has slowed down training a lot and has been so occupied with her first Granddaughter (who was born weeks before Phoenix died). So that has been a good help/distraction.
> 
> I think the puppy bug may bite me before her, but I'm good being dogless for now. But will certainly post pics when we get one, which I'm certain we will one day. Just no time soon.
> 
> V


Perhaps our hearts can only handle so much at one time. A first granddaughter is pretty big stuff and is going to continue to be indefinitely.


----------



## aleazk

Here's my (male) cat... well, literally accompanying me during a nap 










His name is "Gray Jr.". He's the son of another cat I had and whose name was "Gray"; he was practically identical to his son (sadly, he just disappeared one day and never returned; he was not neutered, his son is.)


----------



## Merl

aleazk said:


> Here's my (male) cat... well, literally accompanying me during a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is "Gray Jr.". He's the son of another cat I had and whose name was "Gray"; he was practically identical to his son (sadly, he just disappeared one day and never returned; he was not neutered, his son is.)


What a gorgeous cat. I've never had a grey one. Always wanted one, though.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Varick said:


> Very sorry to hear about Fezzi. They grab us by the heart and don't let go even for a long time after they are gone. Thank God for memories.
> 
> A new puppy probably wont be for a while. My wife, who is a dog trainer, and I have no desire to get another dog right now. This July will be one year since Phoenix is gone, and neither of us want a dog yet. I'm sure the bug will bite us again. My wife went to a shelter today for work, and I asked her if her heart strings were pulled at all and she said without hesitation, "No."
> 
> We both have had dogs all our lives, and have always gotten puppies soon after one had died, but we constantly talk about how Phoenix was "special." Sure, every pet is special in their own way,* but Phoenix was different. We both knew it when we had her and everyone who got to know her said there was something very special about her. It certainly doesn't feel like a year has almost passed, and we both still miss her TERRIBLY. I have never had a pet that affected me like her, nor has my wife*.
> 
> I believe that is why we still have no desire to get another dog yet. My wife has even lost her enthusiasm for training or being around other dogs. Good thing she has slowed down training a lot and has been so occupied with her first Granddaughter (who was born weeks before Phoenix died). So that has been a good help/distraction.
> 
> I think the puppy bug may bite me before her, but I'm good being dogless for now. But will certainly post pics when we get one, which I'm certain we will one day. Just no time soon.
> 
> V


I completely understand, Varick. :kiss:


----------



## JosefinaHW

josefinahw said:


> yes, all of us who have had companion animals know what is coming after this photo....


i love this photo.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig on my mother's lap. This was also his favorite sleeping position while I was at my desk. I would get caught up in whatever else I was doing and he would keep inching forward and he would fall on the floor. No worries I kept a cushy pet bed down there with very plushy covers. He's wake up after a few seconds, do his thing, explore all his stash areas, and then climb up back into my lap.


----------



## JosefinaHW




----------



## JosefinaHW

Do not be fooled by all this photos of him sleeping and sitting still. He was an explorer; he thought he was a mountain goat; a cheetah; tasmanian devil.....


----------



## JosefinaHW




----------



## JosefinaHW

A man and his companion skunk in a hardware store. Alas, my sister took this photo and hardly asked the guy any questions.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig yawning


----------



## paulbest

aleazk said:


> Here's my (male) cat... well, literally accompanying me during a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is "Gray Jr.". He's the son of another cat I had and whose name was "Gray"; he was practically identical to his son (sadly, he just disappeared one day and never returned; he was not neutered, his son is.)


Gorgeous cat, he looks likea Russian blue, I havea female exactly like this guy, smaller of course,,I say she is a Russian blue. 
They are very finnicky , tyheir have a big ego, we love her so much,,,,i share all her fur (actually their fur is like super fine hair, not a fur),,all off late spring, mid summer, late summer , 3 or 4X's a yr, Gives her more energy, I use the Oster shears, silver one, $125, works great, your cat will love you for it


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JosefinaHW

Fezziwig sleeping with his tongue out. I finally found one of the photos.


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> Rorschach
> 
> 
> A neighborhood stray who adopted us, with some persuasion by Ms. Z. It was actually a month long campaign, but finally he was persuaded. A good cat with good instincts, which is to say he catches mice, looks after the yard and sleeps on the wife's side of the bed.


Dear Fellow Animal Lovers, It is with deep sorrow that I write to tell you that our dear friend Znapschatz and his wife lost their beloved cat Rorschach to cancer of the tongue on 21 May, 2019.

Please join with me in offering our deepest sympathies and our joy that they had the opportunity to spend so much of their lives with this extraordinary cat!

Dear Znapschatz and Leslie, another cat has been "virtiually" adopted at Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in Utah in honor of Rorschach.

We share your pain and your joy.


----------



## pmsummer

JosefinaHW said:


> Dear Fellow Animal Lovers, It is with deep sorrow that I write to tell you that our dear friend Znapschatz and his wife lost their beloved cat Rorschach to cancer of the tongue on 21 May, 2019.
> 
> Please join with me in offering our deepest sympathies and our joy that they had the opportunity to spend so much of their lives with this extraordinary cat!
> 
> Dear Znapschatz and Leslie, another cat has been "virtiually" adopted at Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in Utah in honor of Rorschach.
> 
> We share your pain and your joy.


Chasing Mice Eternal.


----------



## joen_cph

The little ones can be sort of cute too ...









Went to the Stevns Klint cliffs south of Copenhagen for a few days of camping - a UNESCO-site with a medieval, cliff-hanging church, and famous for dinosaur finds etc.









The 'bridge pier' is associated with nearby chalk mines & ships will occasionally come in to be loaded. This is only a small part of the cliffs, which run for about 20 km. They also include a huge, underground Cold War fortress, now with public admission, etc.









Not the most usual of ducks. There are likewise rare Peregrine Falcons, but none were in sight.


----------



## Joe B

Had to say good bye to Yoda Boy tonight. He was 18 years old. Unfortunately the decision to put him down was forced upon us tonight. My dog was eating a treat and Yoda got too close. The injury was awful, and I'm praying that I can forgive my dog by morning.


----------



## DaveM

^^^ Sad to hear, especially with a pet you’ve had for so long. We have a neighbor whose very large dog recently made short work of her tiny toy dog when he got over-excited at a dog park where they were playing. She has had a tough time continuing to care for the big dog since. I guess, in the end, if the dog is not inherently violent, he has to be forgiven for being a dog.


----------



## joen_cph

"_Absolutely obsessed with this (...) English farmer who posts daily tiktoks of him opening his barn and all his named animals come streaming out_"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162603159963000832
Original material:
https://twitter.com/caenhillcc


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's my cat Bucky Boy, who died about 10 years ago.


----------



## philoctetes

"That's Pepper - she doesn't bite!" Ha


----------



## geralmar

Absolutely nothing "special" about this cat; just another stray. But it took my wife and I eight months (setting out daily cat food) before it would come near enough for for us to touch. Now it waits for us every day, and greets us with puzzling weak (we think it's a male) meows as it trots up to the front porch be fed and cuddled, then depart after grooming in the driveway. The same tableaux is repeated late every night as my wife and I sit on the porch in the dark and and talk. Often wife, cat, and I are on the porch as late as 2 a.m., relaxed and just chatting. It's odd; but the interaction has become important to each of us and is now a significant part of our daily routine. The cat, incidentally, is welcome to come inside-- it reacts well to our two housecats-- but so far it is content to remain outdoors. No hurry...

upload url image


----------



## Strange Magic

Our two elderly cats were called to join their ancestors a few weeks ago, and only a few days apart. Miss them, but my wife painted portraits of each, which hang on the living room wall. Also got adopted years ago by a wandering, homeless cat, Hobo. He finally warmed to me and we took walks in the woods together. Cats. Have always had 'em around.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Righteous Dr. Watson.


----------



## DaveM

When my daughter feeds her cat in the evening, before eating what’s in his dish, he takes 2 laps from the kitchen through the dining room, the front room and back to the kitchen from its other entrance. No one has ever taught him to do it or required it to get food. He just started doing it on his own a few years ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The story of this cute little fellow*.


----------



## DaveM

In an NFL football game last week, a black cat joins the game, runs towards the goal line, hesitates for a moment, then runs in the touchdown. The game was delayed several moments, attendants trying to catch the celebrating cat.


----------



## DaveM

A black cat entered an NFL football game last week, ran down the field, hesitated for a moment at the goal line, then went in for the touchdown. The game was delayed for several minutes as attendants tried to track down the celebrating cat:






There is no information whether this same cat came across the pond after this:


----------



## CnC Bartok

My Bela, who we lost five years ago. Not far off nineteen years old, a damned good innings for a cat. Doesn't mean losing her didn't break my heart.









We replaced her within a couple of months, with a new cat, Clara. Does doing so make me a bad person?


----------



## DaveM

CnC Bartok said:


> My Bela, who we lost five years ago. Not far off nineteen years old, a damned good innings for a cat. Doesn't mean losing her didn't break my heart.
> 
> View attachment 126527
> 
> 
> We replaced her within a couple of months, with a new cat, Clara. Does doing so make me a bad person?


On the contrary, that would be my plan after losing a cat or dog.


----------



## geralmar

Callie, AKA: "Puffball"

Three years old. White, except for face markings and black tail. Brought her home from shelter two years ago. She's pretty and knows it. Likes to show off by stretching vertically against door jamb or book case.


----------



## Open Book

DaveM said:


> ^^^ Sad to hear, especially with a pet you've had for so long. We have a neighbor whose very large dog recently made short work of her tiny toy dog when he got over-excited at a dog park where they were playing. She has had a tough time continuing to care for the big dog since. I guess, in the end, if the dog is not inherently violent, he has to be forgiven for being a dog.


How is this dog not inherently violent? Is it normal for a dog to attack and kill another member of its household?

And if it is normal, why do people put a large dog together with a smaller, weaker animal, like a small dog or a cat?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dog In A Wheelchair Adopted By New Dad In A Wheelchair Like Him (*STORY HERE*)


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## SixFootScowl

My dog, Cookie, took a skunk spray Thursday at midnight. First time experience for her and me. I don't think she got a full hit even though she was within a foot or two of it. Being in the 40s and dark outside, I took her in the basement shower and she washed up really good with dog shampoo and smells fine, but just bringing her through the house to the basement bathroom, left a residual odor that I think might take a few days to get out--and that the furnace did a good job of distributing evenly throughout the house! Unfortunately it had me a bit out of sync for sleep, I finally drifted off by 330 am!


----------



## Phil loves classical

A friend passed away a couple of months ago, and after attending the funeral and talking to his wife, I took on adopting his cat. She is very well behaved and affectionate. My other cat was not happy to give up some of the space in the house.


----------



## pianozach

Phil loves classical said:


> A friend passed away a couple of months ago, and after attending the funeral and talking to his wife, I took on adopting his cat. She is very well behaved and affectionate. My other cat was not happy to give up some of the space in the house.
> 
> View attachment 136232


Nice.

I can't really speak to the psychology of pets losing their owners, and being forced to adjust to a new "family".

My mom passed away several years ago. Her cat was an ill-behaved purebred, either a Russian Blue or a Bengal. My sister agreed to take in the cat, as my dad didn't really like the cat much in the first place.

My sister's dog, a purebred Something Terrier, was ambivalent about the new situation. My sister's daughters were thrilled. Her husband was 'whatever'.

Within a few months the cat not only adjusted, but became a friendlier, well-adjusted, social cat; she played games with the dog, and was an affectionate member of the family.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Phil loves classical

SixFootScowl said:


>


Now I want one!


----------



## Joe B

Tonight we had to put down our last cat, Mr. Rex. Rex was over 19 years old, and his body began to fail him very quickly in the last couple of months. The last couple of days it became clear that we needed to do a pet owner's last duty.
Rex is the last of 7 cats we rescued in 2001. He was about as sweet a cat as you could want. He was very shy, but when he liked you, he was all over you like a cheap suit. Like the others, he will be missed.


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> Tonight we had to put down our last cat, Mr. Rex. Rex was over 19 years old, and his body began to fail him very quickly in the last couple of months. The last couple of days it became clear that we needed to do a pet owner's last duty.
> Rex is the last of 7 cats we rescued in 2001. He was about as sweet a cat as you could want. He was very shy, but when he liked you, he was all over you like a cheap suit. Like the others, he will be missed.
> 
> View attachment 137743


Mr. Rex, and all his siblings, were blessed.

As were you.


----------



## Sonata

I am so sorry that you lost your sweet kitty.
We have two cats that we've had almost as long as we've been married (16 years) . our older one is 19 as well. we're hoping she hits 20 but she is deaf, and starting to go blind due to kidney disease and high blood pressure. The cats are older than our kids; so they've always had these sweet pets in their life. We are preparing them to appreciate them while they are here and they understand that our time with Martini is limited


----------



## hammeredklavier

What are "non-human animals"? Aren't animals "non-human" by definition? The thread title sounds like there are separate kinds of species, "non-human animals", "human animals", "humans". It sounds oddly scary.


----------



## hammeredklavier

SixFootScowl said:


>


This creeps me out.


----------



## EdwardBast

hammeredklavier said:


> What are "non-human animals"? Aren't animals "non-human" by definition? The thread title sounds like there are separate kinds of species, "non-human animals", "human animals", "humans". It sounds oddly scary.


Non-human animals means members of the animal kingdom who are not homo sapiens. Humans are animals. It's not scary. When eaten for supper by other humans, human animals are sometimes called "long pigs." Now that's scary.

My recent sightings on and around the local mountain, beyond the ubiquitous deer, squirrels, chipmunks, ravens, and crows, include a red fox, an albino porcupine, several beavers, and three broad-winged hawks who were cavorting on thermals and seemingly diving hundreds of feet just for the fun of it.


----------



## EdwardBast

I had a prolonged and strange encounter with a red fox yesterday, likely the one mentioned above. I was sitting on a ledge near the summit of our local mountain watching an electrical storm some fifteen miles to the south, over the higher ridges of the Adirondacks, when a raucous, anguished cry came from the wooded slope below — like a lapdog trying to roar or a crazed geezer hacking up phlegm. When I heard it again, now off to my left, I turned and saw the head of a fox poking out from behind a boulder about forty feet away. It squawked again looking straight at me. Then it began walking an arc below among the boulders and twisted bows of fallen jack pines, staying about forty feet out and stopping to curse me every time it had a clear line of sight. I barked back at it, then cooed, oinked, and whistled. It was unimpressed and kept up its sentry duty, stalking back and forth on the same arc, and continuing to suggest I get lost. The standoff lasted about ten minutes. Noticing that the storm was moving in my direction and the muggy air was freshening, I left the high ground. Given the time of year and its aggressive territorial behavior, I assumed the fox must be a new mother (or father?) with kits secreted nearby.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hammeredklavier said:


> What are "non-human animals"? Aren't animals "non-human" by definition? The thread title sounds like there are separate kinds of species, "non-human animals", "human animals", "humans". It sounds oddly scary.


Agree. Humans are not animals. I didn't care for the thread title either.


----------



## Joe B

SixFootScowl said:


> Agree. Humans are not animals. I didn't care for the thread title either.


There are six kingdoms including plants, animals, fungi, protists, archaebacteria, and eubacteria. If humans are not members of the animal kingdom, where would you put them?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Joe B said:


> There are six kingdoms including plants, animals, fungi, protists, archaebacteria, and eubacteria. If humans are not members of the animal kingdom, *where would you put them?*


Not in that list.


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> Now I want one!


I doubt it; * foxes are the worst predators*. I've seen them attacking a 17y/o male (next door neighbour). We had them on our chicken farm and our dog used to kill them or we just shot them. The people over the road here on 1 acre have attempted 3 times to raise chooks. I said to spouse, "the foxes will have them all soon" and he agreed. Wired compounds? Forget it; the foxes burrow underneath to get at their prey. I've seen them running along the side of an enclosed chicken house (30,000 chickens) frightening them all over to one side, suffocating many. Then they'd run along that other side snapping all the heads off the chickens as they were protruding beyond the chicken wire.

Hideous animals. Shoot them please.


----------



## EdwardBast

Christabel said:


> I doubt it; * foxes are the worst predators*. I've seen them attacking a 17y/o male (next door neighbour). We had them on our chicken farm and our dog used to kill them or we just shot them. The people over the road here on 1 acre have attempted 3 times to raise chooks. I said to spouse, "the foxes will have them all soon" and he agreed. Wired compounds? Forget it; the foxes burrow underneath to get at their prey. I've seen them running along the side of an enclosed chicken house (30,000 chickens) frightening them all over to one side, suffocating many. Then they'd run along that other side snapping all the heads off the chickens as they were protruding beyond the chicken wire.
> 
> Hideous animals. Shoot them please.


You're giving the foxes too much credit. They obviously needed help from whatever super-predator managed to stuff 30,000 delicious chicken dinners into a wooden box.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie between couch and living roomn window. This is a 55 pound dog.


----------



## Guest

EdwardBast said:


> You're giving the foxes too much credit. They obviously needed help from whatever super-predator managed to stuff 30,000 delicious chicken dinners into a wooden box.


Do you reckon they were *higher welfare* chickens?


----------



## Guest

EdwardBast said:


> You're giving the foxes too much credit. They obviously needed help from whatever super-predator managed to stuff 30,000 delicious chicken dinners into a wooden box.


The person or persons who want predators for pets who should be protected are those providing the credit; perhaps you could organize some welfare payments for them. They wouldn't come back and bite you. Or anything.

And chickens (in toto 110,000 of them) don't live in wooden boxes; you have this confused with KFC, which I presume your ethics wouldn't allow you to eat.

Perhaps you could just get yourself a foxy lady?


----------



## Open Book

When it comes to animals I am in the middle.

Wild animals shouldn't be exterminated. Give them their own space to live, apart from people.

Neither should they be made pets. They aren't domesticated and can't be trusted. Heck, even domesticated animals can't all be trusted. Look at the posts here of dogs killing other pets in the house.

I used to feed and clean the cage of a wild bird, a crow. I became fond of her, admired her amazing qualities. But she was lonely and prone to irritability because she wasn't living a normal crow life and took it out on her keepers. She once attacked my face. I think she would have killed me if I were her size.


----------



## EdwardBast

TalkingHead said:


> Do you reckon they were *higher welfare* chickens?


Had to look that one up. You crazy Brits. If higher welfare includes lower population density, I imagine it's still dense enough to attract foxes like moths to a headlamp.



Christabel said:


> The person or persons who want predators for pets who should be protected are those providing the credit; perhaps you could organize some welfare payments for them. They wouldn't come back and bite you. Or anything.
> 
> And chickens (in toto 110,000 of them) don't live in wooden boxes; you have this confused with KFC, which I presume your ethics wouldn't allow you to eat.
> 
> Perhaps you could just get yourself a foxy lady?


Enclosed chicken house = wooden box (presumably large). My point is that having 30,000 chickens in one place and complaining about foxes wanting to eat them is like defecating on ones porch and complaining about the flies. Of course one must protect ones flock and deal with the predators. But you might at least recognize that they were here first, you are the natural imbalance at the root of the problem, and they deserve a nod of respect and maybe a twinge of regret before you kill them.

By the way, I too think it's a bad idea to adopt wild animals as pets.


----------



## Guest

EdwardBast said:


> Had to look that one up. You crazy Brits. If higher welfare includes lower population density, I imagine it's still dense enough to attract foxes like moths to a headlamp.
> 
> Enclosed chicken house = wooden box (presumably large). My point is that having 30,000 chickens in one place and complaining about foxes wanting to eat them is like defecating on ones porch and complaining about the flies. Of course one must protect ones flock and deal with the predators. But you might at least recognize that they were here first, you are the natural imbalance at the root of the problem, and they deserve a nod of respect and maybe a twinge of regret before you kill them.
> 
> By the way, I too think it's a bad idea to adopt wild animals as pets.


First of all, the fox attacked a 17 year old neighbour, not just our chicken flock. Secondly, I'm very interested in the notion of "they were here first". Wow; the political implications of that statement!! I'm thinking of Europe right now.

Thirdly, we didn't have time to consider hierarchies in the animal kingdom. You kill, you go. My neighbours over the road here now (suburban acreage) have given up completely the idea of raising chickens for eggs for their own family.

I think you need to get out more!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christabel said:


> First of all, the fox attacked a 17 year old neighbour,


Wow, that is not good. I had heard that foxes would be good in the city for keeping rat populations down but now I don't know that I want them. Cats can keep rat populations down, but I am not fond of cats either.


----------



## Open Book

I'm not surprised about a fox attacking a human. We have coyotes in my area. It's not common but every so often at night you hear the blood-curdling cries of the pack. Their danger to humans is always played down in the press.

But you would think any animal that can catch and kill a deer (bucks are big and can jump over a 6-foot fence) should be capable of danger to humans if they choose to be. So I am not comforted by the assurances.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> I'm not surprised about a fox attacking a human. We have coyotes in my area. It's not common but every so often at night you hear the blood-curdling cries of the pack. Their danger to humans is always played down in the press.
> 
> But you would think any animal that can catch and kill a deer (bucks are big and can jump over a 6-foot fence) should be capable of danger to humans if they choose to be. So I am not comforted by the assurances.


I thought coyotes were larger and that foxes did not run in packs. So I would be more concerned with coyotes. The foxes I have seen are not very big. I would think foxes attacking humans (full grown anyway) would be pretty rare. Wouldn't leave the baby out on the lawn though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Beautiful story of a dog protecting a toddler.*



> One day, the parents panicked when they saw Shiloh aggressively lunging at Bryson while playing in the yard. For a second, the Holloways doubted the dog's intentions. But then they saw a huge Copperhead snake crawling by their son's foot! Shiloh didn't care about his own life and immediately attacked the snake!


----------



## realdealblues

My Zilla girl. She's not feeling to good right now 

The other day I thought she had pooped on the floor but on closer examination it was a Hairball 4 inches long and approximately 1/2in in diameter. She's never coughed up a hairball in the year we've had her. Since then she's been hacking trying to vomit for the last couple days. She's still eating and excreting but I can tell something's wrong and I think there's still more in her. She went outside and ate some grass but nothing but the grass came up. I found a bottle of Cat Lax that we had a few years ago for our old cat Sparky and I'm going to try that for a couple days but if she's still the same way on Wednesday I'm going to try to get her into the vet. I read to try giving her some butter or olive oil or coconut oil but she won't touch any of them on food or not.


----------



## Merl

RDB, I came home the other day to a gigantic hairball on the bed from our lovely little Aria. It's not uncommon for her to cough up hairballs (she's long-haired) but this one was huge. The whole next day she was not too clever but over the last few days she's back to normal. A year is, a long time for a cat to not cough up a hairball (Aria does one every few weeks). Hopefully, Zilla will be back to normal ASAP. Here's Aria looking cute the other night (ironically when I was talking to you).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie let this cat approach this morning and did not get excited or angry but just stood there while the cat meowed several times. First time she ever saw a cat and didn't go into a rage.


----------



## Open Book

I found an injured wild rabbit on our lawn Saturday, probably hit by a car. Sunday morning I was astonished to see that it had survived the night. Though unable to use its hind legs, it was so feisty that I was convinced it had a chance to live and deserved help. We tried to make it comfortable in a box and drove it to a veterinary teaching hospital quite a distance away.

We didn't take a photo of our rabbit, but it's an eastern cottontail, a beautiful animal. No contact, we left its crate in the vestibule and the vet's assistant took it inside as we exchanged waves. It was in good hands, but I don't know if it was treated or euthanized, and I'll probably never find out.

It was a brief but memorable encounter with a wild creature that you seldom see up close. It got us out of the house on a mission and made us forget our own troubles in these times of COVID.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie getting a little sun today:


----------



## Merl

My poor 12 year old cat, Fender, is not looking good at the moment. He's hardly eating anything and will only lick his wet cat food until it's dry. He seems very sad, his fur is straggly and he won't go out at all. He's lost a shedload of weight and I'm really starting to get worried about him. He hates this time of year and loathes the snow and extreme cold so I thought that was the issue but it's been 9 degrees today so not bad at all and most of the snow has melted. I will probably end up taking him to the vets by the end of the week as he's a bag of bones. Dunno if he's depressed, anxious, has toothache.. Could be anything. All I know is he's really not himself and has got no appetite whatsoever. Poor fella. He's making me feel bad for him. 








Fender, in better times.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sorry to hear that Fender is having problems. Cookie was having some troubles too, she is 12 years old. She does nol like some of the treats anymore, but thankfully still relishes her meals and select treats. She looked to be dragging a bit. She had elevated blood calcium. We started giving her about 150 mg of magnesium a day (with approval of the vet) and she seems markedly improved. No idea if that would help the cat or if cats can have magnesium though. We use this stuff, which has been a great help to me for heart rhythm and relief of cramps. Will get her another blood test in a couple months to see if the calcium has come down much.


----------



## Merl

Unfortunately poor Fender's problems were worse than we feared. The reason he wasn't eating was because of two massive abdominal tumours that were stopping him eating. Took him to the emergency vet today and was left with the horrendous option of having him put to sleep as the vet gave him a few days to live at best. I had no option but to let him go and stayed with him to the very end. I don't think I've ever cried at losing a pet so much. I'm absolutely devastated. I'll miss his sweet nature, his headbutts and him cuddling in next to me as I try to get to sleep (whilst he crashes his head into my chin) . We got Fender as a 7 year old (ish) rescue cat back in 2016 and he was a bit grumpy and aloof but once he got used to us he became a massive softy and probably the most loving of our cats. He just got lovelier as he got older. Amazing how much we invest in our furry little companions as we travel through life. Bye Fender.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Very sorry about this. It is never easy. These pets are family. The wonderful part is Fender got 12 great years. So many do not even get that. I try not to think of the day when we have to part with Cookie, hoping it is a long ways off, but she does have the tumor (in a gland in her rear end that TC site won't let me name) and high blood calcium. One vet thought there was some spots of lung cancer, but another vet looked at the xrays and said she does not think so because you can't tell an animal to hold their breath to get an xray, so sometimes the images are compromised, but looking from a different angle she did not think there was lung cancer. Also we had to get long runner carpets because Cookie's hips are arthritic and she was sliding like on ice and falling.

For anyone interested, I am very happy with these runner carpets, they are thin, rubber backed to stay in place and look good. We got two 10 footers and might get more I I can plane the bottom of a couple doors to clear them.
https://househomeandmore.com/collections/indoor-carpet-runner
They have a new carpet odor, but I unrolled them in the garage and after a couple week brought them in and we don't detect any odor.


----------



## Malx

^
^
Sorry to hear about Fender passing Merl. 
Not being a pet person I haven't had direct experience of the situation but have been on this planet long enough to appreciate how gut wrenching it can be for those who have had the love and companionship a pet can give.


----------



## Joe B

^^^

Merl,

Sorry to hear of your loss. I understand what you're going through. RIP Fender.


----------



## Dan Ante

Merl said:


> My poor 12 year old cat, Fender, is not looking good at the moment. He's hardly eating anything and will only lick his wet cat food until it's dry. He seems very sad, his fur is straggly and he won't go out at all. He's lost a shedload of weight and I'm really starting to get worried about him. He hates this time of year and loathes the snow and extreme cold so I thought that was the issue but it's been 9 degrees today so not bad at all and most of the snow has melted. I will probably end up taking him to the vets by the end of the week as he's a bag of bones. Dunno if he's depressed, anxious, has toothache.. Could be anything. All I know is he's really not himself and has got no appetite whatsoever. Poor fella. He's making me feel bad for him. .


As I read your post tears began to flow I have been in that position a few times and it never gets any easier, every Cat has different personalities and heat butting is a thing one of our cats does to me.
Nothing can make your sorrow go away but at least your mate found love.


----------



## julide

We have been feeding these stray litter of kittens and their mom and it's been 7-8 weeks and before they were weaned and parted we decided to found homes for the kittens. We were able to find homes for each five of them but their mom's started crying all day long. It's really breaking my heart to see her looking for her kittens all the time. Her previous litter all died because we live in an area with a lot of traffic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Very sad news from my neighor this am. My neighobor lost their dog last night. He died quietly on the couch. Raised his head, looked at his master, laid his head back down and was gone. He enjoyed the cottage up north where he was free to run and play. The son (a really big guy) got him about 10 years ago from some guy in Detroit who was beating the dog on the side of the road, so their son jumped out of the car and took the dog away from the guy.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Open Book said:


> We didn't take a photo of our rabbit, but it's an eastern cottontail, a beautiful animal. No contact, we left its crate in the vestibule and the vet's assistant took it inside as we exchanged waves. It was in good hands, but I don't know if it was treated or euthanized, and I'll probably never find out.


A few years ago we found a beautiful bluejay laying on its side in our driveway. It flopped a little when we approached, but it was unable to fly or even walk. We scooped it up and put it in a cardboard box in the garage, to die quietly, so it wouldn't get eaten by any cats in the neighborhood.

The next morning I was astonished when I opened the box that the bird was not only still alive, but very angry and active. I carried the box outside the garage and opened it up, letting him fly away.

We had some berries alongside the driveway, that were kinda mushy in the sun. I speculate that they had started to ferment, and our birdie friend was simply indulging in a cheap drunk.

By the way my icon, Dottie, lived 19 years without any medical issues at all, until one day she developed a fast-growing tumor that took her out within 24 hours. Not a bad way to go.


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> Very sad news from my neighor this am. My neighobor lost their dog last night. He died quietly on the couch. Raised his head, looked at his master, laid his head back down and was gone. He enjoyed the cottage up north where he was free to run and play. The son (a really big guy) got him about 10 years ago from some guy in Detroit who was beating the dog on the side of the road, so their son jumped out of the car and took the dog away from the guy.


Very sorry for your neighbor and family. The dog was fortuante to have been saved and have a nice life. One of the most painful things in life is losing a dog.


----------



## Caroline

Caroline said:


> Very sorry for your neighbor and family. The dog was fortuante to have been saved and have a nice life. One of the most painful things in life is losing a dog.


Have to add that I lost my little companion July 1, 2020 and I miss him every day, including going out in the rain, shoveling paths in the snow, cleaning up messes, etc. Your lives are never the same when they are gone and it is hard to believe that they leave your life. I still question whether the joy of knowng them is better than the pain of saying goodbye - but can only take solace in knowing that he was cherished and was well cared for.

So I am sorry very much for the loss of your neighbor's dog.


----------



## Open Book

NoCoPilot said:


> A few years ago we found a beautiful bluejay laying on its side in our driveway. It flopped a little when we approached, but it was unable to fly or even walk. We scooped it up and put it in a cardboard box in the garage, to die quietly, so it wouldn't get eaten by any cats in the neighborhood.
> 
> The next morning I was astonished when I opened the box that the bird was not only still alive, but very angry and active. I carried the box outside the garage and opened it up, letting him fly away.
> 
> We had some berries alongside the driveway, that were kinda mushy in the sun. I speculate that they had started to ferment, and our birdie friend was simply indulging in a cheap drunk.


We had a similar experience, only the bird was a scarlet tanager, in its yellow-green and black stage. We found it nearly passed out on top of one of our evergreen bushes. Its wings were splayed and I mistook it for a large butterfly at first. We knew what the problem was and gave it food, water, and a sheltered place in our garden overnight with room to escape when ready. It was gone the next day.

Dangerous for the bird when this happens but it's great to get to see them up close. Especially where scarlet tanagers are kind of rare. I like blue jays, too. And their relatives, crows and ravens.

What little animal experience I have is with wild animals more than pets. My family growing up did not have pets and my husband is allergic to most of them. I feel sorry for pet owners who lose them eventually. When they're wild you can get attached to them but you don't own them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Was out driving with wife about 6:20 pm and saw a little black furball of a dog loose on the side of the street. Did not see any sign of anyone around who might be with the dog, so we grabbed it, called the number on the tag, left a message and took her home. I didn't want to leave it there because it was only two houses from the main road. Turns out the lady lives just two houses away, but was at work, so her son came and picked up the dog. Apparently this dog digs under the fence and they have tossed bricks in the hole but it found another way.


----------



## geralmar

"Pumpkin"

She's our own "rescue cat", found from a newspaper classified "free to a good home" ad. The ad ran for two weeks during which my wife and I debated whether we wanted to take into our home a third cat, especially since even now we are feeding a stray cat that is affectionate but declines to come indoors. When we finally called we learned that we were the only callers and the cat was a day or two from being surrendered to a shelter. The owner was an 87-year old widower who was about to move in with his kids who (cruelly) refused to let him bring his cat. He had adopted the cat a couple years earlier from a neighbor in his mobile home park who was trying to break up a litter. He was the only owner the cat knew and we were concerned how she would adapt to us. She bonded easily and has been with us nearly four months. She is a tiny, easygoing cat and we joke that she must be foreign because instead of, "meow" she goes "anh". More seriously we think she would have been traumatized in a shelter. Our other two cats were adopted from a shelter (one a returnee) and both definitely demonstrate a prior "life on the streets".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Our new dog. We picked her up April 13. She is said to be a 2-year-old Jack Russel mix. She acts more like she is 1 year old. Weighs 22 pounds. Fast as lightning. This picture is actually on the 60-mile ride home from where we got her. Named her Ginger.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Dan Ante




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Merl

Say hello to our new addition. No name yet but he's a 13 week old Maine ****. My other cats are NOT impressed
Lol.









Aria keeps sitting at the living-room door growling.









And Gibson ran back outside. Hahaha.

Edit : he's now got a name. *Say hello to Zappa.*


----------



## Chilham

Love a Maine ****.

Aria looks exactly like our old cat, Milligan. He was half-Ragdoll, half-Somali.


----------



## Merl

Chilham said:


> Love a Maine ****.
> 
> Aria looks exactly like our old cat, Milligan. He was half-Ragdoll, half-Somali.


Aria usually looks like this, Chilham. Long-haired with little short legs.


----------



## Chilham

Excellent.

This was Milligan:


----------



## Merl

Chilham said:


> Excellent.
> 
> This was Milligan:


Gorgeous cat. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Not ours, but the neighbours': we get to pet and play with their dog and cat.

Pictures here and here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Not ours, but the neighbours': we get to pet and play with their dog and cat.
> 
> Pictures here and here.


Kind of like grandkids. You get to have fun with them but none of the 24/7 responsibility.


----------



## mikeh375

here's our little naughty rescue cat Shelly Bean....
She's also a graduate of the Supakit Academy with honours and earning some free stuff for herself (a collar, a bell, a name tag) from the company for partaking in their promo, see the link.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CRl_wLApooO/

Here she is after a hard day on set...(settee that is)


----------



## Art Rock

a picture of me with the neighbours' dog Boyd in their coffee place.......


----------



## Art Rock

And one where their cat Mouse suddenly jumped onto my lap, to the consternation of Boyd...


----------



## Dan Ante

Art Rock love the pic of Cat we have 3 B & W cats and one has the same markings as in pic.


----------



## MarkW

We have a pair of rescue Tibetan spaniels which are the size of large cats and have many cat-like qualities. (We had had two others who died at 17 and 18 a few years ago.) Their previous owner had to go into assisted living, and we joke that they must have been service dogs: When I go upstairs (which I do unsteadily because of neuropathy), they always wait behind me before going up -- I suppose so they can catch me if I fall backwards!


----------



## Merl

Zappa the cat turned 5 months old today. He's getting a big lad. I weighed him last night and he's a healthy 6kg! He's on track to be bigger than his dad (who is a monster too).


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Zappa the cat turned 5 months old today. He's getting a big lad. I weighed him last night and he's a healthy 6kg! He's on track to be bigger than his dad (who is a monster too).
> 
> View attachment 162039


Gosh - what sort of a cat is he? And what's his personality like?


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Gosh - what sort of a cat is he? And what's his personality like?


He sure has big Ears I bet he is a real softy.


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> Gosh - what sort of a cat is he? And what's his personality like?


He's a Maine ****, Ingélou. He won't stop growing until he's 3. At around 9 months he'll get his main neck ruff and more prominent ear tufts. We expect him to weigh around 10kg (22lb) minimum but he could get as heavy as 30lb. They're the biggest size domestic cat. Temperament wise he's very intelligent, a massive softy (loves cuddles but not a lap cat - he'd crush your legs anyway), very playful, loves people, needs stimulation or gets destructive, super inquisitive and obsessed with water. When we checked him against the growth / weight scales he's at the very top end (way over average) for his age so he will likely be a huge cat. He's on track to be around 8kg by next year but he could well be much bigger. Can't let him out or he'd get nicked (he wasn't cheap).


----------

